# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Σταθμός αποκόλλησης ZD915

## Prezonautis

Καλησπερα σας, θα ηθελα να αγορασω τον σταθμο αποκολλησης ZD915, το ερωτιμα μου ειναι γιατι πρωτη φορα θα παρω εναν σταθμο αποκολλησης, θελω να ξεκολλάω διαφορα εξαρτιματα π.χ πυκνοτες απο κλασικες motherboard psu και vga θα μπορεσω να κανω την δουλειά μου ή θα τον αγορασω τζαμπα... γιατι προσθαθω με τον ZD916 που εχω και ουτε καν λιωνει την κολληση!! στους 480c... (εχω και πολυ ψιλη μυτη στον zd916) και στο τελος περνω τοn dremel και τα ξεκολλαω με θερμο αερα.. αλλά θελει πολυ χρονο.. ευχαριστω εκ τον προτερον.
Ενα ναι μου αρκει γιανα τον αγορασω.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## SV1JRT

Κίμωνα δεν νομίζω να κάνεις δουλειά...
Χρειάζεσαι σταθμό ζεστού αέρα για να είσαι ΟΚ. Το ZD-915 είναι ΜΟΝΟ για "through hole" εξαρτήματα.
Στα SMD είναι άχρηστο.

Εγώ έχω πάρει αυτο το ξε-κολητήρι για τα "through hole" και ξεμπέρδεψα φτηνά - φτηνά.
Ανάλογα βέβαια και τον φόρτο εργασίας που θα κάνει....
 Για τα υπόλοιπα, έχω τον Aoyue 968 που κάνει όλα τα υπόλοιπα.


.

----------


## Prezonautis

Γεια σου σωτηρη, για τα SMD εχω το drenel, εως τωρα δεν εχω παραπονο μια χαρα τα ξεκολλαω, δεν εχω καψει τιποτα ακομα  :Smile: .
Τον ZD915 τον θελω μονο για "through hole".
Μπορω να τον εμπιστευτω?
Η δουλεια που θα κανει ειναι να ξεκολλάει μονο πυκνωτες ουσιαστικα, πυκνωτες απο μια κλασική motherboard που έχουμε ολοι στα σπιτια μας.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Γεια σου σωτηρη, για τα SMD εχω το drenel, εως τωρα δεν εχω παραπονο μια χαρα τα ξεκολλαω, δεν εχω καψει τιποτα ακομα .
> Τον ZD915 τον θελω μονο για "through hole".
> Μπορω να τον εμπιστευτω?
> Η δουλεια που θα κανει ειναι να ξεκολλάει μονο πυκνωτες ουσιαστικα, πυκνωτες απο μια κλασική motherboard που έχουμε ολοι στα σπιτια μας.



 Κίμωνα για through hole ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ οτι είναι μια χαρα.
 Δεν το εχω δουλ'εψει ποτε, οπότε δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος, αλλα αφου κάνει δουλεια η φτηνοκινεζια που αγόρασα εγώ, το ZD915 θα πετάει....

----------


## Prezonautis

Αχαχαχα ε αφου κανει αυτο με τα 5€+ τα μεταφορικα δουλεια, αυτο που θελω εγω με τα 90€ πιστευω θα ειναι παιχνιδακι!!  :Biggrin: 
Αυριο αν οχι μεθαυριο θα το παραγγειλω.
Παρολαυτα αν καποιος εχει εναν σταθμο αποκολλησης θα ηθελα να μου πει τις εντυπωσεις του.

----------


## SeAfasia

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATTEN-AT858D...item3a82f2edcd
είναι στο δρόμο(δλδ πετάει) όταν τον παραλάβω θα ετοιμάσω ένα καλό review και φωτογραφίες να το συζητήσουμε......

----------


## Prezonautis

Τεταρτη θα τον εχω στα χερια μου τον zd915
θα σας πω τι μπορει να κανει και σε τι βαθμο ευκολιας.

----------


## SeAfasia

Tελική τιμή;Απο τον αγόρασες;




> Τεταρτη θα τον εχω στα χερια μου τον zd915
> θα σας πω τι μπορει να κανει και σε τι βαθμο ευκολιας.

----------


## Prezonautis

Κωστα απο εδω τον αγορασα.
http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....oducts_id=7426

----------


## SeAfasia

μια χαρά,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xyb1vjugb0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfKLoJurjYY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDNxgSsPHI0

----------


## Prezonautis

Καλημεραααααα... αλλη μια μερα στην δουλεια και ας ειναι κυριακη  :Smile: 
Φιλε μου για το μονο που ανυσηχω ειναι οτι εδω στην θεσσαλονικη εχουμε ενα προβλημα.. γιανα βρεις αυτο που θελεις πρεπει να ψαξεις και στους υπονομους  :Huh: . δεν μπορω να βρω μυτες πουθενα στην θεσσαλονικη και για "3€" πρεπει να τα παρω απο αθηνα + μεταφορικα + αντικαταβολη..

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι το ξέρω, στη Γιαννιτσών και στο electronic.gr δε θα βρεις;

----------


## Prezonautis

Κωστα απο θεσσαλονικη εισαι?
Φιλε μου αν εννοεις "γιαννιτσων" στην δωδεκανησου το μονο που εχουν ειναι οτι φευγει καθημερινα δεν κρατανε πλεων αποθηκη..
Τα παντα τα φερνουν απο Αθηνα.
Οσο για το electronic.gr πηγα απο εκει και με λενε μονο με παραγγελια, ειναι το μονο μαγαζι που με εξυπηρετησαν!!

----------


## SeAfasia

ωπα δωδεκανησου εννοούσα. .....ήμουν Θεσσαλονίκη πριν απο 20 χρόνια και θυμάμαι οτι εκεί είχε τέτοια μαγαζιά! !

----------


## picdev

> Καλημεραααααα... αλλη μια μερα στην δουλεια και ας ειναι κυριακη 
> Φιλε μου για το μονο που ανυσηχω ειναι οτι εδω στην θεσσαλονικη εχουμε ενα προβλημα.. γιανα βρεις αυτο που θελεις πρεπει να ψαξεις και στους υπονομους . δεν μπορω να βρω μυτες πουθενα στην θεσσαλονικη και για "3€" πρεπει να τα παρω απο αθηνα + μεταφορικα + αντικαταβολη..



γιατί νομίζεις οτι τα βρίσκουμε εδώ στην Αθήνα? για να κάνει μια παραγγελία ένα μαγαζί στη ΤΟΠ έχει ελάχιστη ποσότητα,
πολλές φορές το μαγαζί δεν τα φέρνει γιατί θα του μείνουν

----------


## Prezonautis

Σημερα το μεσημερι εφτασε στα χερια μου το ZD-915
Απλα χωρις  υπερβολες ειναι τελειο!!! στα παρελκομενα εχει τρεις μυτες διαφορετικου  διαμετρηματος που καλυπτουν ολες τι αναγκες, πιστευω και του πιο  απαιτητικου  :Smile: . Αν καποιος θελει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες για το συγκεκριμενο προιον ας κανει την ερωτηση του.
Το  μονο που θελει ειναι λιγη εμπειρια για το πως θα κανεις την αποκολληση,  για παραδειγμα αν πατε να ξεκολλήσετε εναν πυκνωτη απο μια κλασικη vga  "geforce 440" θελει 5sec επανω στην κολλησει να μεινει σταθερη η μυτη  για να λιωσει καλα και μετα 3-4 φορες αναρρόφηση "τακ τακ", και παλι  μπορει να μεινει λιγο μεσα στην οπυ, εκει βαζω κατι πολυ μικρο για να  την ανοιξω λιγο και μετα μπορω να τοποθετισω τον καινουργιο. αυτα σε  περιπτωση που δεν θα πετυχει η αποκολληση. Ενα τεστ που εκανα στους 6  πυκνωτες ο ενας με ταλαιπωρησε.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47026Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47027

----------


## jimnet

καλοδούλευτο  :Smile: , άντε να δούμε ... μου το είχε δανείσει ένας φίλος  πριν κάνα χρόνια αυτό το απορροφητικό και ήταν εντελώς πατάτα , βέβαια ήθελε γάνωμα στην μύτη ? πατούσες πρρρρρρ και τίποτα ... γιαυτο λέω άντε να δούμε ειδικά για mobo που ξεκίνησες να το χρησιμοποιείς , δεν ξέρω αν ο Κινέζος άλλαξε τίποτα στο στέλεχος και το βελτίωσε ... απεναντίας ο σταθμός κόλλησης zd916 πιστεύω είναι οτι καλύτερο έχει βγάλει ο Κινέζος , φυσικά νομίζω οτι ξέρετε το τιπ που με μια μικρό πατέντα μπορεί να πάρει το στέλεχος του τς μύτες απ το στέλεχος του weller WSP80 και γίνετε ένας ωραιότατος smd σταθμός , βέβαια η μια μύτη αυτού του weller κάνει όσο ( μπορεί και παραπάνω ) κάνει το ανταλλακτικό στέλεχος του zd916 ....

----------


## Prezonautis

> καλοδούλευτο , άντε να δούμε ... μου το είχε δανείσει ένας φίλος πριν κάνα χρόνια αυτό το απορροφητικό και ήταν εντελώς πατάτα , βέβαια ήθελε γάνωμα στην μύτη ? πατούσες πρρρρρρ και τίποτα ... γιαυτο λέω άντε να δούμε...



Αχαχαχαχ πρρρρ.... φιλε μου θα σου πω σε κανα μηνα πως τα παει  :Biggrin:  τωρα αυτο που σου εδωσε ο αλλος μπορει να ηθελε και καθαρισμα το ειχες δει αν θελει ή οχι?

----------


## SeAfasia

κανα νέο;;;

----------


## Modfi Electronics

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATTEN-AT858D...item3a82f2edcd
> είναι στο δρόμο(δλδ πετάει) όταν τον παραλάβω θα ετοιμάσω ένα καλό review και φωτογραφίες να το συζητήσουμε......



φιλε μου επιδη ψήνομαι και εγω παρα πολλη πως τον βλεπεις απο θεμα ποιοτητας  :Huh: και αν κανει δουλεια ετσι :Biggrin: ? Πιτε μου γνωμες γιατι με πατεντες και χειροποιητες κατασκευες δεν τα βγαζουμαι ακρι σε θεματα εργαλιων.. :Lol: .

----------


## SeAfasia

αύριο θα τον έχω απο την TNT Express,οπότε αν βρω χρόνο θα ανεβάσω video και ένα μίνι review !!




> φιλε μου επιδη ψήνομαι και εγω παρα πολλη πως τον βλεπεις απο θεμα ποιοτητας και αν κανει δουλεια ετσι? Πιτε μου γνωμες γιατι με πατεντες και χειροποιητες κατασκευες δεν τα βγαζουμαι ακρι σε θεματα εργαλιων...

----------


## mariosinsuex

> φιλε μου επιδη ψήνομαι και εγω παρα πολλη πως τον βλεπεις απο θεμα ποιοτητας και αν κανει δουλεια ετσι? Πιτε μου γνωμες γιατι με πατεντες και χειροποιητες κατασκευες δεν τα βγαζουμαι ακρι σε θεματα εργαλιων...




Τον συγκεκριμένα τον έχει ένας φίλος.
Του έχει πιει το αίμα,μόνο φαγητό που λέει ο λόγος δεν έχει ψήσει με αυτόν,και δουλεύει όπως ακριβώς την πρώτη μέρα.

ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ pre-heater,αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται να πετύχεις τίποτα........
Η πιο φτηνοφτηνή με μηδέν κόστος λύση, από το να δώσεις ένα παχουλό δεματάκι από λ7 για pre-heater,είναι από παλιά σόμπα αλογόνου που να δουλεύουν οι 2 έστω λάμπες.

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

kapton tape.......και preheater....απο την κάρτα γραφικών τι υλικά αποκόλλησε για να τα χρησιμοποιησει που ρε παιδιά;Νομιζω οτι υπάρχει υπερβολή.....για μενα και τον modfi ή για το χομπιστα ενας atten ή aouye ή o xytronic ή ο zonghi  για το εργαστήριο είναι μια χαρά παιδιά. ...έλεος! !!!

----------


## s12original

> Τεταρτη θα τον εχω στα χερια μου τον zd915
> θα σας πω τι μπορει να κανει και σε τι βαθμο ευκολιας.



Ειναι ESD safe ή είναι ο απλός ? γιατί απο όσο γνωρίζω υπάρχει με και χωρίς ESD προστασία .

----------


## gsmaster

Ρε παιδιά θέλω να πάρω ενα πιστολάκι απο τέτοιο σταθμό (το ZD552) και να το κάνω ξεκολλητήρι με δικάμου τα υπόλοιπα. To θέμα είναι ότι έχω βρεί με 6 πιν και με 7 πιν στην φίσα του. Ποιά η διαφορά τους?
Η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι αν ξέρει κανείς τι αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας έχει μέσα  :Smile:

----------


## Modfi Electronics

> Τον συγκεκριμένα τον έχει ένας φίλος.
> Του έχει πιει το αίμα,μόνο φαγητό που λέει ο λόγος δεν έχει ψήσει με αυτόν,και δουλεύει όπως ακριβώς την πρώτη μέρα.
> 
> ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ pre-heater,αλλιώς δεν πρόκειται να πετύχεις τίποτα........
> Η πιο φτηνοφτηνή με μηδέν κόστος λύση, από το να δώσεις ένα παχουλό δεματάκι από λ7 για pre-heater,είναι από παλιά σόμπα αλογόνου που να δουλεύουν οι 2 έστω λάμπες.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.jpg2.jpg




Χαχαχαχαχα Γαματη πατεντα παντος ετσι... :Lol:  :Lol: 
Την bga μονο για επισκευη η για να μ@αλακιστης :Biggrin:  μπορεις να την βγαλεις αλλα ακομι και για αλλαγη ειναι αρκετα δύσκολο απ'οτι εχω προσπαθηση θελει καλο Reballing και παει λεγοντας... :Tongue2:

----------


## thomasdriver

> Ρε παιδιά θέλω να πάρω ενα πιστολάκι απο τέτοιο σταθμό (το ZD552) και να το κάνω ξεκολλητήρι με δικάμου τα υπόλοιπα. To θέμα είναι ότι έχω βρεί με 6 πιν και με 7 πιν στην φίσα του. Ποιά η διαφορά τους?
> Η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι αν ξέρει κανείς τι αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας έχει μέσα



Γιαννη η διαφορα ειναι στο καλωδιακι της γειωσης, με τα 6 πιν την γειωση την εχει στο μεταλλικο του φις..και με τα 7 σε κανονικο πιν. και το αισθητηριο ειναι τυπου   ptc  ...βασικα μια αντισταση χρωμονικελινης γυρω  στα 15 ωμ  / 25 βαθμους. το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας εχει 7 παροχες....2 κοκκινα αντισταση  ..2 λευκα μπουτον τρομπας  1 μπλε ..και ενα μοβ  ptc  ... και ενα κιτρινο γειωση.εαν ανοιξεις τον κονεκτορα θα τα βρεις ευκολα.

----------


## s12original

> Ρε παιδιά θέλω να πάρω ενα πιστολάκι απο τέτοιο σταθμό (το ZD552) και να το κάνω ξεκολλητήρι με δικάμου τα υπόλοιπα. To θέμα είναι ότι έχω βρεί με 6 πιν και με 7 πιν στην φίσα του. Ποιά η διαφορά τους?
> Η επόμενη ερώτηση είναι αν ξέρει κανείς τι αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας έχει μέσα





Οταν λες με δικά σου τα υπόλοιπα , μήπως έχεις κατα νου κάτι σαν αυτή την πατέντα που περιγράφεται εδώ 
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1734551
προσθέτοντας και μια αντλία κενού σαν αυτή 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310770752385...84.m1438.l2649
και αντί για το κολλητίρι να βάλεις το ZD-552    ?  ?  ?

Αν θές , πες και σε εμάς . Το ZD-552 απο όσο γνωρίζω έχει αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας τύπου PTC και αν θες να το βάλεις με ένα έτοιμο βιομηχανικού τύπου PID controller , τότε θέλει λίγο παιδεμα με την βαθμονόμηση . Δες εδώ στη δεύτερη σελίδα τι έχει κάνει με το ποντεσιόμετρο ο πατεντοmaker για να το προσαρμόσει στην είσοδο του PID .
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showt...1734551&page=2
http://static.rcgroups.net/forums/at...%20Circuit.jpg

----------


## maiko21

Βασικά ενδιαφέρομαι για τον ZD-915 αλλά ρωτάω για ανταλλακτικά και δεν βρίσκω πουθενά. Δηλαδή αντίσταση για το πιστόλι και φιλτρακια. εγώ καλοβλέπω και αυτό που βρίσκεις και ανταλλακτικά http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-S993A-AC...-/320995023066. Πιο καλό είναι με σταθμό ή το συγκεκριμένο? Βρίσκεις και αντίσταση http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...at=0&_from=R40

----------


## maiko21

> Βασικά ενδιαφέρομαι για τον ZD-915 αλλά ρωτάω για ανταλλακτικά και δεν βρίσκω πουθενά. Δηλαδή αντίσταση για το πιστόλι και φιλτρακια. εγώ καλοβλέπω και αυτό που βρίσκεις και ανταλλακτικά http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-S993A-AC...-/320995023066. Πιο καλό είναι με σταθμό ή το συγκεκριμένο? Βρίσκεις και αντίσταση http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trks...at=0&_from=R40



Κάποιος βρε παιδιάάάάά...

----------


## mtzag

> Γιαννη η διαφορα ειναι στο καλωδιακι της γειωσης, με τα 6 πιν την γειωση την εχει στο μεταλλικο του φις..και με τα 7 σε κανονικο πιν. και το αισθητηριο ειναι τυπου   ptc  ...βασικα μια αντισταση χρωμονικελινης γυρω  στα 15 ωμ  / 25 βαθμους. το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας εχει 7 παροχες....2 κοκκινα αντισταση  ..2 λευκα μπουτον τρομπας  1 μπλε ..και ενα μοβ  ptc  ... και ενα κιτρινο γειωση.εαν ανοιξεις τον κονεκτορα θα τα βρεις ευκολα.



το ptc ειναι μια αντισταση χρωμονικελινης ? και αν ειναι ετσι τι διατομης ειναι αυτο το συρμα ? τι καμπυλη θερμοκρασιας-αντιστασης εχει ? υπαρχει δηλαδη ετοιμη καμπυλη ή θελει πειραματικες μετρησεις ?

----------


## thomasdriver

> το ptc ειναι μια αντισταση χρωμονικελινης ? και αν ειναι ετσι τι διατομης ειναι αυτο το συρμα ? τι καμπυλη θερμοκρασιας-αντιστασης εχει ? υπαρχει δηλαδη ετοιμη καμπυλη ή θελει πειραματικες μετρησεις ?



Ναι  αντισταση χρωμονικελινης ειναι. Ιδια με την κανονικη αντισταση που θερμαινει το κολλητηρι.Απλα ειναι πιο λεπτη.  Λεω οτι ειναι ΤΥΠΟΥ PTC....διοτι ειναι θετικου συντελεστη.
Παρε ενα κομματι χρωμονικελινη απο αυτη που βαζουν στους ατμοποιητες στα ηλ. τσιγαρα...τυλιξε σε ενα καρφακι καμμια δεκαρια σπειρες,και μετρα την αντισταση... θα σου δειξει καποια Ωμ. περιπου 6-7 δεν εχει σημασια!!! ζεστανετη τωρα με ενα αναπτηρα και θα δεις οτι η αντισταση αυξανεται.Οσο τωρα για τις καμπυλες που ρωτας φανταζομαι θα υπαρχουν μετρησεις δεν εχω ασχοληθει εαν ψαξεις στο διαδικτυο πιστευω θα βρεις.

----------


## kos56

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους 
Αγαπητέ φίλε thomasdriver το ZD552 δεν έχει ΧΡΩΜΟΝΙΚΕΛΙΝΗ για
ΑΙΣΘΗΤΗΡΑ θερμοκρασίας ,απλά μοιάζει με χρωμονικελινη.
Ο αισθητήρας παράγει ΤΑΣΗ (40 mv περίπου στους 450c) και μάλιστα
Αρνητική ως προς την γείωση
Επειδή το έχω φτιάξη, πληροφορώ το φόρουμ τα ανωτέρω.
Και εάν θέλει σοβαρά να ασχοληθεί απλά εγώ το έφτιαξα με ένα τροφοδοτικό
Από ΑΤPS με την κατάλληλη μετατροπή ανόδου τάσεως στο (464)τσιπακι
Και με 12v κομπρεσερακι για λάστιχα αυτοκίνητου και φυσικά με το
Κατάλληλο κύκλωμα συγκριτη για την ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας το οποίο
Κύκλωμα μπορώ να το διαθέσω (ανεβάσω) με την πλακέτα μόλις μου 
Εξηγήσει κάποιος πως ανεβάζουν  foto.

----------

fotisp2 (29-11-16)

----------


## thomasdriver

Κατι που μοιαζει με χρωμονικελινη και παραγει και ταση,  δηλαδη μια μικρη ΓΕΝΗΤΡΙΑ μεσα στο απορροφητικο,τι ακριβως ειναι??????
Μαλλον Κωστα δεν ηταν καλο το κρασακι το χτεσινοβραδυνο....Παντα φιλικα, και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.

----------


## manolena

Χρονια πολλα... Ο Κωστας εννοει το κραμα του θερμοζευγους (thermocouple) που εχει ενσωματωμενο το στοιχειο του κολλητηριου.Η λειτουργια του στηριζεται στο φαινομενο της ροης ηλεκτρονιων λογω αυξησης θερμοκρασιας, μεσω επαφης ανομοιων μεταλων (νικελιο-χρωμιο) η οποια δημιουργει μια αναλογη πολυ μικρη διαφορα δυναμικου στα ακρα του θερμοστοιχειου, της ταξης των μερικων mV.

----------


## kos56

Αγαπητέ Θωμά οφείλω να σου πω ότι την απάντηση την πήρες από
Τον φίλο manolena .
Τώρα  όσο για το
Μάλλον Κώστα δεν ήταν καλό το κρασάκι το χτεσινοβραδινό....Πάντα φιλικά, και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου οι οποίες καλύπτουν τα προσβλητικά λόγια σου τα περί κρασιού 
Τέλος πάντων χρόνια πολλά και από μένα , 
Όσο για χρωμονικελινη ptc !!!!!!! θετικού συντελεστή!!!!!!!
Η ημιμάθεια είναι επικίνδυνη σε αυτους που τα ξερουν όλα και συμβουλευουν λανθασμενα      (στην υγεια σου)   Πάντα φιλικά Κωστας

----------


## thomasdriver

> Αγαπητέ Θωμά οφείλω να σου πω ότι την απάντηση την πήρες από
> Τον φίλο manolena .
> Τώρα  όσο για το
> Μάλλον Κώστα δεν ήταν καλό το κρασάκι το χτεσινοβραδινό....Πάντα φιλικά, και ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ
> Σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου οι οποίες καλύπτουν τα προσβλητικά λόγια σου τα περί κρασιού 
> Τέλος πάντων χρόνια πολλά και από μένα , 
> Όσο για χρωμονικελινη ptc !!!!!!! θετικού συντελεστή!!!!!!!
> Η ημιμάθεια είναι επικίνδυνη σε αυτους που τα ξερουν όλα και συμβουλευουν λανθασμενα      (στην υγεια σου)   Πάντα φιλικά Κωστας



Οταν καποια στιγμη θα καταλαβεις να ξεχωριζεις την προσβολη απο το χιουμορ...μπορουμε να συζητησουμε για την ημιμαθεια......

----------


## kos56

Χαιρετώ και πάλι.
Σας παραθέτω το κύκλωμα και την πλακέτα Για το zd552 
Και όποια απορία έχει κανείς ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω
Το σχεδίασα και το δουλεύω 1,5 χρόνο τώρα
Με φιλικους χαιρετισμους 
SCH.jpgTOP.jpgBOTTOM.jpgALL.jpg

----------

fotisp2 (29-11-16)

----------


## mtzag

το μικρο κομπρεσερακι πως το εκανες απορροφητηρα ? γιατι εχω και εχω ενα τετοιο που ειχα παρει ποιο παλιά με 10 ευρω

----------


## picdev

> Χαιρετώ και πάλι.
> Σας παραθέτω το κύκλωμα και την πλακέτα Για το zd552 
> Και όποια απορία έχει κανείς ευχαρίστως να βοηθήσω
> Το σχεδίασα και το δουλεύω 1,5 χρόνο τώρα
> Με φιλικους χαιρετισμους 
> SCH.jpgTOP.jpgBOTTOM.jpgALL.jpg



μπορείς να γράψεις 2 λογία για το κύκλωμα? τι κάνει ο κάθε τελεστικός και τι κάνει η δίοδος d1

----------


## kos56

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Το κύκλωμα έχει ως εξής :
Η τάση εισόδου μπορεί να είναι 18-24v φυσικά όσο χαμηλότερη τόσο περισσότερο
καθυστερεί να φτάσει στην επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία (μην ξεχνάμε την απώλεια θερμοκρασίας από το καλάι αλά και από την αναρρόφηση του αέρα )
Ο σταθεροποιητής είναι το 7808 .Και ο πρώτος συγκριτης στο ποδαράκι 3 παίρνει
την τάση για την ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας ,στο ποδαράκι 2 παίρνει την ΤΑΣΗ από αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας του ZD552 η R1 χρησιμεύει για κατώφλι στην σύγκριση
για την έξοδο 0-1 (αντιμετώπισα μια ταλάντωση κάπου- κάπου στο ρελε εξόδου).
Η δίοδος D1 μπορεί να είναι 1Ν4148 η 4001 .απομονώνει το κατώφλι που προανέφερα
Ο δεύτερος συγριτης σε συνδεσμολογία σμιτ –τριγκερ είναι ντριβερ-απομονοτης
Του προηγούμενου συγκριτη
Θέλω να επισημάνω ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΟΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΝΕΚΤΟΡΑ
ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΛΗΝ ΤΗΣ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ δεν θα λειτουργει το κυλωμα και θα καη το ZD552
Ο λόγος είναι ότι ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας βγάζει αρνητική τάση ως προς την γείωση του κονεκτορα και έτσι αναγκάσθηκα να τον συνδέσω ανάποδα για να 
Αποφύγω τροφοδοτικό με αρνητική τάση το οποίο θα αύξανε το κόστος περισσότερο
Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τροφοδοτικό χρησιμοποιώ από ένα παλιό PC του οποίου έχω 
Ανεβάσει την τάση στα 22V επεμβαίνοντας στο 464 τσιπακι 
Όσο για το μοτερακι κομπρεσερακι :
Έχει μια τρυπίτσα επάνω στην κεφαλή που κάνει την αναρρόφηση ,είναι περίπου 2,5-3mm εκεί μπορείς να βάλεις μπρούτζινο σωληνάκι και να το κολλήσεις με εποξικη
Θέλει προσοχή όμως να μην σου τρέξει κόλα στην τρύπα γιατί από κάτω είναι η
Βαλβίδα αναρρόφησης και είναι συνήθως πολύ λεπτή μεταλλική μεμβράνη
Εγώ έκανα σπείρωμα 4mm στην τρύπα και στο σωληνάκι αλλά δεν ξέρω τι δυνατότητες έχει ο καθένας για αυτό σου είπα εποξικη κόλα αντέχει μια χαρά ειδικά εάν στηρίξεις το σωληνάκι ΚΑΙ στην προέκταση βαλβίδας εξόδου. Η σωλήνα εξόδου δεν χρειάζεται πια κόφτη εκεί που σε βολεύει 
Αυτά προς το παρόν ,ελπίζω να σας κάλυψα, και εάν όχι ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω ξανά σε όποια απορία θέλετε

Φιλικά Κώστας

----------

fotisp2 (29-11-16)

----------


## kos56

Και μια διόρθωση στο θεωρητικό στο ποδαράκι 2 πηγαίνει το μαύρο
Καλώδιο και το μπλε στην γη
Η πλακέτα είναι εντάξει

----------


## s12original

Ενδιαφέρον project αλλά αν θέλεις δώσε μας περισότερες λεπτομεριες σχετικά με την λειτουργεία του .
Για παράδηγμα  , δοκιμές - μετρήσεις  έχεις κάνει ? 
Έχεις μετρήσει θερμοκρασία στην μύτη ? 
Πόσο χρόνο χρειάζεται απο εντελώς κρύο μέχρι τους 350c ? 
Overshot κάνει και αν ναι πόσους βαθμούς ? 
Σε συνεχόμενες αποκολήσεις πως μεταβάλεται η θερμοκρασία της μύτης ?
Αν κατάλαβα καλά απο το κύκλωμα ο έλεγχος είναι τύπου ON-OFF και δεν έχει έλεγχο PI . Πως κρατά σταθερή την θερμοκρασία (αν την κρατά) και με αποκολήσεις σε lead-free κολήσεις πως ανταποκρίνεται ?
Αν μπορείς και θέλεις ανέβασε φωτογραφίες απο την κατασκευή και κανενα βιντεο "επι το έργον"

----------


## kos56

Σας χαιρετώ και πάλι 
φίλε s12original η θερμοκρασία ρυθμίζεται από το VR1 και μπορείς να 
Βάλης ποτενσιόμετρο μπροστά στην κατασκευή και να κανείς   Overshot
Όσο θέλεις 
Όσο και να το δουλεύεις η θερμοκρασία είναι αρκετά σταθερή στην πράξη εάν η τάση είναι 22-24V
Το κύκλωμα είναι on-off τάσης γιατί έτσι μπορεί να δουλέψει, η συνεχείς τροφοδοσία
τάσης θα είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να το κάψει, και κυριολεκτώ σε αυτό γιατί το έχω δη
να γίνετε κατακόκκινο.
Τώρα σε πόση ώρα ζεσταίνεται? δεν την έχω μετρήσει ακριβώς αλλά είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορο από τα κοινά κολλητήρια  JBC ,ADEX ,WELLER  .
Οσο για την  lead-free κόλληση γιατί να έχει διαφορά ? το έχω δοκιμάσει και σε 
Κόλληση υδραυλικού και τα πήγε ικανοποιητικά
Όσο για τον έλεγχο PI δεν ξέρω τι εννοείς εάν θέλεις διευκρίνισε
Για φωτογραφίες θα βγάλω μάλλον μετά τις γιορτές

Φιλικά Κώστας

----------

fotisp2 (29-11-16)

----------


## s12original

> Σας χαιρετώ και πάλι 
> φίλε s12original η θερμοκρασία ρυθμίζεται από το VR1 και μπορείς να 
> Βάλης ποτενσιόμετρο μπροστά στην κατασκευή και να κανείς   Overshot
> Όσο θέλεις 
> Όσο και να το δουλεύεις η θερμοκρασία είναι αρκετά σταθερή στην πράξη εάν η τάση είναι 22-24V
> Το κύκλωμα είναι on-off τάσης γιατί έτσι μπορεί να δουλέψει, η συνεχείς τροφοδοσία
> τάσης θα είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να το κάψει, και κυριολεκτώ σε αυτό γιατί το έχω δη
> να γίνετε κατακόκκινο.
> Τώρα σε πόση ώρα ζεσταίνεται? δεν την έχω μετρήσει ακριβώς αλλά είναι πολύ πιο γρήγορο από τα κοινά κολλητήρια  JBC ,ADEX ,WELLER  .
> ...






  Φίλε Κώστα

Με ενδιαφέρει πολύ η κατασκευή γι'αυτό και οι πολλές ερωτήσεις .
Όταν ρωτώ αν κάνει overshot , εννοώ αν η θερμοκρασία στην μύτη συνεχίζει να ανεβαίνει ποιό πάνω από την ρύθμιση του VR1 (για λίγο χρόνο) όταν το ρελέ έχει κόψει την τάση στην αντίσταση . Για παράδειγμα , έστω ότι η ρύθμιση του VR1 είναι στους 3500C , μόλις η θερμοκρασία φτάσει στην ρύθμιση , τότε το ρελέ θα ανοίξει τις επαφές του και θα κοπεί η τάση στην αντίσταση του κολλητηριού , αλλά η θερμοκρασία στην μύτη θα συνεχίσει να ανεβαίνει για λίγο ακόμα . Το πόσους βαθμούς και για πόσο χρόνο (overshot) είναι σημαντικό για πολλούς λόγους . Όσο μικρότερο , τόσο καλύτερα . 
Οι lead-free κολλήσεις , δηλαδή κολλήσεις από κράμα χωρίς μόλυβδο , θέλουν μεγαλύτερες θερμοκρασίες για να λιώσουν . Αυτό από μόνο του είναι επικίνδυνο για να ξεκολλήσει τον χαλκό του τυπωμένου και σε συνδυασμό με την αναρρόφηση της κόλλησης κάνει την κατάσταση ποιο δύσκολη . Πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει η θερμοκρασία στην μύτη του κολλητηριού να είναι όσο το δυνατόν ποιο σταθερή και να μην ανεβαίνει ποιο πάνω από την ρύθμιση . 
Ο έλεγχος τύπου ON-OFF που κάνεις εσύ , συνήθως παρουσιάζει μεγάλα overshots , που είναι δύσκολο εως αδύνατο να κοπούν , για αυτό και τα ποιό εξελιγμένα (και πανάκριβα) κολλητήρια ενσωματώνουν controller με μικροεπεξεργαστή που κάνει έλεγχο τύπου PID (proportional-integral-derivative) ή PI (χωρίς derivative) και με αυτόν τον τρόπο εκμηδενίζουν (ή έστω περιορίζουν) την ταλάντωση της θερμοκρασίας . 
Το θέμα πάντως είναι το αν και κατά πόσο , το εργαλείο που έφτιαξες είναι αποτελεσματικό στην πράξη , ειδικά σε συνεχόμενες αποκολλήσεις (π.χ. αποκόλληση ενός chip) , για αυτό και η πρώτη ερώτηση που έκανα στο προηγούμενο post ήταν αν έχεις μετρήσει θερμοκρασίες στην μύτη . Αν δεν έχεις κάνει μετρήσεις , τότε το VR1 πως το βαθμονόμησες και πως επιλέγεις την θερμοκρασία που θέλεις ?
Περιμένοντας τις φωτογραφίες καθώς και άλλες λεπτομέρειες ..... καλές γιορτές .

Φιλικά Σπύρος

----------


## kos56

Αγαπητέ φίλε  Σπυρο

Η μύτη και γενικά το απορροφητικό δεν έχει και μεγάλη θερμοχωρητικότητα
Και αντιθέτως έχει πολλά watt αντίσταση 80 watt με αποτέλεσμα να έχει
γρήγορη απόκριση θερμοκρασίας και δεν παρουσιάζει μεγάλα overshots 
όσο για την συνεχή αποκόλληση δεν έχει πρόβλημα αλλαγής θερμοκρασίας
για το λόγο που αναφέρω πιο πάνω
το VR1 το έχω υπολογίσει και δίνη παραπάνω θερμοκρασία από ότι πρέπει
για κάποιες δύσκολες κολλήσεις σε διπλής όψεως πλακέτες. και στο FULL είναι για λίγο.
εάν τελικά το φτιάξης ,βαθμονόμησε το VR1 σύμφωνα με τις δικές σου απαιτήσεις
και τις εμπειρίες δοκιμαζονταστο στην πράξη
πάντως να μην ξεχνάμε το ZD552 ότι είναι ένα φθηνό ΚΙΝΕΖΙΚΟ απορροφητικό των 18-20 e και όχι κάτι που θα βρεις σε πανάκριβα άλλα .έτσι οι πολλές απαιτήσεις!!!!!!
τώρα η κόλληση χωρίς μόλυβδο περιέχει 2% περίπου ασήμι που την κάνει πιο εύτηκτη διόρθωσε με εάν κάνω λάθος γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος
τις φωτογραφίες θα τις ανεβάσω

φιλικά Κώστας

----------


## kos56

Γεια σας ,καλή Χρόνια και πάλι
Παραθέτω τις φωτογραφίες  από την κατασκευή του ZD552. 
Διακρίνεται η κατασκευή με το τροφοδοτικό Η/Υ.
Και μέσα στο κουτί του έχω Βάλη και το κομπρεσερακι για την
Αναρρόφηση την κόλλησης
Είναι το πρώτο από αυτά που έφτιαξα και διακρίνετε και λίγο
προχειρότητα ,(εδώ έχω κόψει τον κονεκτορα σύνδεσης από βιασύνη 
να το δω να δουλεύει), τα επόμενα δυο που έφτιαξα για φίλους  είναι με τον
κονεκτορα ο οποίος ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΟΣ από το ΣΑΣΙ και το τονίζω
διότι είναι κρίσιμο να μην γειώνει με το πλην(-) του τροφοδοτικού διότι
δεν θα δουλεύει η πλακέτα και θα καεί το απορροφητικό ZD552

φιλικά ΚώσταςDSC00324.jpgDSC00325.jpgDSC00326.jpgDSC00327.jpgDSC00328.jpg

----------

fotisp2 (29-11-16)

----------


## picdev

Οπως είδα ο συγκεκριμένος σταθμός έχει πέσει και στα 85ε , οπότε λέω ότι αξίζει , σε σχέση με τα 130ε που έχει ο AUYUE, 
και έχει και μια εγγύηση

http://www.alifragis.com.gr/ell/prod...%82-Oem-ZD-915

----------


## SeAfasia

> Οπως είδα ο συγκεκριμένος σταθμός έχει πέσει και στα 85ε , οπότε λέω ότι αξίζει , σε σχέση με τα 130ε που έχει ο AUYUE, 
> και έχει και μια εγγύηση
> 
> http://www.alifragis.com.gr/ell/prod...%82-Oem-ZD-915



έχω τον ίδιο αλλά σε solderpeak μάρκα,θα μείνεις ικανοποιημένος....

----------


## picdev

έπρεπε να το είχα πάρει καιρό, απλά δούλεψα ένα τέτοιο στη δουλειά και πωρώθηκα , σου λύνει τα χέρια, με τις τρόμπες τρώς πολύ χρόνο και χαλάνε και pads πίστες.

----------


## picdev

αυτό βουλώνει? πως καθαρίζεται ?

----------


## SeAfasia

> αυτό βουλώνει? πως καθαρίζεται ?



έχει μάκτρα μέσα,αλλά αργεί να βουλώσει,επίσης έχει ανταλλακτικό που συλλέγει την κόλληση...

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή πατάς τη σκανδάλη και βάζεις το σύρμα και ξεβουλώνει? αυτό μονο? και κάθε τόσο ανοίγει το κυλινδρικι και αδειάζεις τη κόλληση

----------


## SeAfasia

ναι...είναι απλό κοίτα τη φώτο σε μεγένθυνση και θα καταλάβεις:
http://www.acdcshop.gr/desolderingst...c-p-14067.html

----------


## p270

είχα ένα τέτοιο απλά σκουπίδι τίποτα περισσότερο

----------


## SeAfasia

> είχα ένα τέτοιο απλά σκουπίδι τίποτα περισσότερο



γιατί Πάνο;
Ως προς τι σκουπίδι;Μεχρι στιγμής κάνει άψογα τη δουλειά του,γιατί το κατηγορείς χωρίς να αιτιολογήσεις;

----------


## lepouras

Ακη δεν έλεγες να το δοκιμάσεις όταν ήρθες στην χωματερή μου ρε  :Lol: 
ρε παιδιά το γυάλινο κυλινδράκι που το βρίσκουμε γιατί η τοπελεκτρονικς (αν θυμάμαι καλά)δεν το έχει σαν ανταλλακτικό. μου έπεσε και έσπασε και το έχω χιλιοκολλήσει με λόγκο τώρα :Sad: 
πάντως για την δουλειά που το χρησιμοποιώ σαν ερασιτεχνική χρήση είναι μια χαρά. σε κάνα επαγγελματία μπορεί να μην του κάνει.

----------


## picdev

εγώ βλέπω ότι ειναι 80watt και λιώνει τη κόλληση , τώρα αν ρουφάει μια χαρά το βλέπω.
Θα το συγκρίνω με ένα που έχουμε στη δουλειά που κάνει 300ε και θα σας πώ.

----------


## SRF

¨εχωντας δουλέψει επί σειρά ετών με αυτό, για τα λεφτά του είναι απλά... ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΟ! Τα υπόλοιπα είναι απλά... παραμύθια! Έχει βέβαια ένα θέμα, "Κινέζικο"... αφού το πιστόλι θα χρειάζεται αλλαγή του κάθε 8 -12 μήνες αν το δουλεύεται επαγγελματικά και είναι κάθε ημέρα αναμένο! Βέβαια με κόστος ως ανταλλακτικό στα ~17 Ε είναι ψίχουλα! 
Προσωπικά το συστήνω εδώ και πολλά έτη σε όλους τους γνωστούς μου... 








> Ακη δεν έλεγες να το δοκιμάσεις όταν ήρθες στην χωματερή μου ρε 
> ρε παιδιά το γυάλινο κυλινδράκι που το βρίσκουμε γιατί η τοπελεκτρονικς (αν θυμάμαι καλά)δεν το έχει σαν ανταλλακτικό. μου έπεσε και έσπασε και το έχω χιλιοκολλήσει με λόγκο τώρα
> πάντως για την δουλειά που το χρησιμοποιώ σαν ερασιτεχνική χρήση είναι μια χαρά. σε κάνα επαγγελματία μπορεί να μην του κάνει.



Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω καν'ά 3-4 τέτοια... από τα παλαιότερα πστόλια που έχω αλλάξει μέσα σε τόσα έτη. Αν θες σου στέλνω ένα!

----------

picdev (16-02-15)

----------


## toni31

Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος να βγάλει jack από λάπτοπ με αυτό?

----------


## picdev

> Έχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος να βγάλει jack από λάπτοπ με αυτό?



Ένας σοβαρός λόγος που το θέλω είναι και αυτός, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω , τρίτη θα το πάρω , μέσα στη βδομάδα θα κάνω τα πειράματα μου.
Σιγά τη χρήση που θα του κάνω, τώρα αν το λάπτοπ θέλει και έξτρα θερμότητα για το ground του κολλάς και ένα κολλητήρι ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## toni31

Πριν καιρό τα έβγαζα με τρόμπα, πολύ ώρα και προπαντός καταπόνηση του MB. Μετά τα έβγαζα με αέρα και προθερμαντήρα, και την περίσσεια κόλληση την έπαιρνα με την τρόμπα, καθαρή δουλειά, όμορφη χωρίς την καταπόνηση του ΜΒ, αλλά απαιτεί να βγάλεις τα πάντα πάνω από το ΜΒ και τρως εκεί όλο σου τον χρόνο. Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω τα αποτελέσματα του ZD, διότι της AOYUE τα απορροφητικά, τουλάχιστον από αυτά που διάβασα, δεν τα πάνε και τόσο καλά σε αυτό που θέλω. Αυτό που έχει καλές κρητικές για την δουλειά που λέμε είναι της Hakko το FR-300, αλλά με πολύ μεγάλο κόστος (και ίσως και κάποια θέματα λειτουργίας).

  ΥΓ. Άκη αν έχεις χρόνο και κανένα παλιό ΜΒ σταθερού, κάνε κανένα τεστάκι με αποκόλληση πυκνωτών.

----------


## picdev

υπάρχουν βύσματα και βύσματα, έχω δει βύσμα που να μην προεξέχει καθόλου απο το pad και να έχει κόλληση και απο τις 2 μεριές.
Εναν βασικό κανόνα που μου είπε ο joun είναι να καθαρίζεις πριν βγάλεις το σύρμα μέσα απο το pad, για να μην βουλώσεις τη τρύπα.
Και απο τη μικρή εμπειρία μου, το καλύτερο είναι να σπάς το βύσμα ή να το κουρέψεις με ντρέμελ πχ 
Αν μείνουν τα σύρματα μονο, με flux και αέρα γίνεται καλή δουλειά

----------


## Prezonautis

> Ένας σοβαρός λόγος που το θέλω είναι και αυτός, θα  το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω , τρίτη θα το πάρω , μέσα στη βδομάδα θα κάνω  τα πειράματα μου.
> Σιγά τη χρήση που θα του κάνω, τώρα αν το λάπτοπ θέλει και έξτρα  θερμότητα για το ground του κολλάς και ένα κολλητήρι ταυτόχρονα.



Αν λες για το ZD-915 για τα power jack σε Laptop θα σου βγάλει την παναγια... πάντα τα έσπαγα με κοφτάκι σιγα σιγα και βάζω και το ZD-916 απο την άλλη μερια για extra θερμοκρασια για να καταφερω να τα ξεκολλήσω.

Για αρκετές mobo θελω και μια βελόνα απο ραπτομηχανή για να ανοιξω λίγο τις τριπούλες μετα απο την αποκόλληση.......
Γενικά για μετα απο έναν χρόνο λειτουργίας του, θα εδινα κανα 50 ρικο παραπάνω να πάρω κανα καλύτερο.

----------


## picdev

δηλαδή αν βάλεις flux, φρέσκια κόλληση , μαζί και αέρα, δεν θα το ξεκολλήσει ?

----------


## Prezonautis

Δεν έχω αέρα για να σου πώ, αλλά με flux και φρέσκια κόλληση έχεις ένα  50% βοήθεια! Γιανα φτάσεις στο 100% θέλεις και ένα κολλητήρι ταυτόχρονα  να βοηθάει. Ασε που πρίν μια ευδομάδα κατάλαβα ότι οι θερμοκρασίες δεν  είναι σωστές αυτές που αναγράφει.. Τις μετρήσεις τις έκανα με IR Laser  και πηρα τα εξης αποτελέσματα. Όταν το έβασα στους 480c έπερνα 300c στις  μύτη του, 420c=280c 340c=260. Και θα δοκιμάσω καμια πατέντα να  τρομπάρει με παραπάνω δύναμη.

Π.χ Για να αφερέσω ένα Power Jack  από Asus eee 1101ha. Χρειάστηκα 20λεπτά, FLUX-LP1/100, το ZD916 στους  300c για να φρεσκάρω τις κολλήσεις, και στο τέλος το έσπασα με κοφτάκι  και και απο την μία έβαλα το ZD916 και απο την άλλη το 915...

Για  σοβαρές δουλειές - λεπτοδουλειές δεν κάνει... Για όλα τα άλλα είναι  πολύ ωραίο!!! Φαντάσου ένα κλασικό τροφοδοτικό υπολογιστή ή laptop, θα  σου βγάλει την δουλειά άνετα.

Ένα μείον ακόμα.
Ξεράθηκε και το καλώδιο τις γείωσεις απο τις υψέλες θερμοκρασίες και δεν έκανε επαφή στο πιστόλι.
Δεν μπορούσαν να το βάλουν και αυτό για αντοχή σε υψηλές θερμοκρασίες!!!

----------


## picdev

Χωρίς αέρα να χτυπάει τη πλακέτα και flux, δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις βύσματα, πόσο μάλλον του λαπτοπ που έχει μεγάλο ground.
Μην περιμένεις απο εργαλεία των 100ε να κάνουν τέτοια δουλειά, θες κανένα 500-1000αρικο

----------


## toni31

* ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ/CAUTION*
Η μέθοδος κοφτάκι είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη στο internet , είναι επικίνδυνη προς το MB και θέλει προσοχή. Όσοι διαβάζετε και δεν έχετε εξοικείωση με το παραπάνω θα σας συμβούλευα να μην το επιχειρήσετε. 

Έχω δει αρκετές περιπτώσεις που χαλάσανε pad και rail. Στην προσπάθεια τους να επαναφέρουν την ζημιά την κάνανε χειρότερη.

Ένα tip ακόμα είναι η ανάμιξη της κόλλησης με 60/40 στα πιν του jack.

----------


## mtzag

Αναμιξη της κολλησης με κολληση που εχει βισμουθιο και φυτιλι αποκολλησης οι τρομπες απο αυτη με το εμβολο που εχω δοκιμασει πρεπει να ειναι απελπισια.
Το φυτιλι με flux και παστα με βισμουθιο τα βγαζει ολα ρουφαει απο την τρυπα ολη την κολληση το τραβας μετα και βγαινει μονο του.
(Με την αναμιξη βισμουθιου λιωνει σε πολλη χαμηλη θερμοκρασια < 160-170 βαθμους)

----------


## picdev

βισμούθιο? τι ειναι αυτό ?
που τη βρίσκουμε αυτή τη πάστα ?

----------


## gethag

Για δώσε κάνα link με κάποια κόλληση με βισμούθιο που έχεις δοκιμάσει να δούμε καμιά τιμή.

----------


## picdev

Μόλις το δοκίμασα, για τα λεφτά του είναι πολύ καλό και έχει πολύ δύναμη.
Για αρχή το τερμάτισα στους 480 βαθμούς , γιατί λέω κινέζικο ειναι, αλλά χαλάει τα pad για πλάκα και δεν κωλώνει πουθενά.
Το πολύ 400 και φρέσκια κόλληση και δεν θέλει τίποτα άλλο, μέχρι παράλληλο ξεκολλάει για πλάκα σε ground μητρικής.
Σε πολλά μεγάλα βύσματα μάλιστα ρουφάει όλη τη κόλληση , αλλά αυτό έχει να κάνει με τη μύτη και αν βουλώσεις καλά τη τρύπα με τη μύτη.
Σε δύναμη δεν υστερεί αλλά μονο σε ποιότητα κατασκευής , δηλαδή τη δουλειά του τη κάνει και με το παραπάνω.

Οσο αναφορά τα βύσματα λαπτοπ, πιστεύω ότι με λίγη φρέσκια κόλληση κάνει θαύματα αλλά δεν έχω να δοκιμάσω, μόλις βρω θα σας πώ

----------


## picdev

μόλις δοκίμασα και ένα βύσμα απο λαπτοπ, με μικρά pad, βέβαια δεν ειναι πολύ καινούριο, οπότε κρατάω επιφυλάξεις για πιο καινούριες κολλήσεις.
Ρούφηξε όλη τη κόλληση για πλάκα στους 420 βαθμούς, το μονο που έβαλα είναι φρέσκια κόλληση , χωρίς flux οπότε με flux θα κάνει θαύματα.
μετά τράφηξα το βύσμα και έφυγαν 2 pad, οπότε εκεί θέλει και αέρα μαζί για να λιώσει τη κόλληση .
Μετά πήγα να κολλήσω το βύσμα πάλι με τον 936 και δεν έχει τόση δύναμη και ας λέει 480 βαθμούς.

Αν υπάρχει κάτι αντίστοιχο σε σταθμό κόλλησης, θα το έπαιρνα

----------


## toni31

Εγώ με τον hakko fx-888 δεν έχω αντιμετώπιση πρόβλημα γενικά, όσο αφορά τα jack τα κολλάει πολύ άνετα. 
  Κοιτούσα αυτό.

----------


## picdev

αν σου πώ ότι ξεκόλλησα ένα ίδιο βύσμα με αυτό που έβαλες, μάλιστα ήταν σε γωνία όπως αυτό.
Σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλύτερο εργαλείο , και μένα ρούφηξε τη κόλληση, αλλά κάτι θα είχε μείνει και όπως το έβγαλα έβγαλε pad

----------


## toni31

Καλύτερο δεν ξέρω αν είναι, αλλά ακριβότερο είναι σίγουρα. 

  Αν κάνεις δουλειά με το 1/3 της τιμής του Hakko, θα είναι το καλύτερο.
 Με βλέπω να μένω στον δικό μου τρόπο που ξέρω τι γίνεται.

----------


## mtzag

> Για δώσε κάνα link με κάποια κόλληση με βισμούθιο που έχεις δοκιμάσει να δούμε καμιά τιμή.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/28g-RoHS-Sol...-/251387277398
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...989986718.html
Εννοειτε οτι υπαρχει σε πολυ καλυτερη τιμη (30-35 ευρω τα 500g ) απλα τωρα λογω κινεζικης πρωτοχρονιας ειναι κλειστα τα περισσοτερα μαγαζια στο ebay.

----------

gethag (20-02-15)

----------


## picdev

> Καλύτερο δεν ξέρω αν είναι, αλλά ακριβότερο είναι σίγουρα. 
> 
>   Αν κάνεις δουλειά με το 1/3 της τιμής του Hakko, θα είναι το καλύτερο.
>  Με βλέπω να μένω στον δικό μου τρόπο που ξέρω τι γίνεται.



για πές τι κάνεις

----------


## toni31

> για πές τι κάνεις







> Πριν καιρό τα έβγαζα με τρόμπα, πολύ ώρα και προπαντός καταπόνηση του MB. Μετά τα έβγαζα με αέρα και προθερμαντήρα, και την περίσσεια κόλληση την έπαιρνα με την τρόμπα, καθαρή δουλειά, όμορφη χωρίς την καταπόνηση του ΜΒ, αλλά απαιτεί να βγάλεις τα πάντα πάνω από το ΜΒ και τρως εκεί όλο σου τον χρόνο. Θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω τα αποτελέσματα του ZD, διότι της AOYUE τα απορροφητικά, τουλάχιστον από αυτά που διάβασα, δεν τα πάνε και τόσο καλά σε αυτό που θέλω. Αυτό που έχει καλές κρητικές για την δουλειά που λέμε είναι της Hakko το FR-300, αλλά με πολύ μεγάλο κόστος (και ίσως και κάποια θέματα λειτουργίας).
> 
>   ΥΓ. Άκη αν έχεις χρόνο και κανένα παλιό ΜΒ σταθερού, κάνε κανένα τεστάκι με αποκόλληση πυκνωτών.



Έτσι το jack κυριολεκτικά πέφτει μόνο του, μετά με την τρόμπα ρουφάς την κόλληση και έχεις μια πολύ καθαρή δουλειά.

----------


## mtzag

δεν ειναι καλυτερα η τρομπα αναρροφησης να ειναι ανεφαρτητη απο το κολλητηρι ?
ετσι ωστε να εχουμε οτι μυτη θελουμε και ρουφαμε απο οτι γωνια θελουμε ?

----------


## lepouras

> Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχω καν'ά 3-4 τέτοια... από τα παλαιότερα πστόλια που έχω αλλάξει μέσα σε τόσα έτη. Αν θες σου στέλνω ένα!



Γιώργο σε ευχαριστώ. τέλος του μήνα που θα γυρίσω Αθήνα θα σου στείλω μήνυμα να έρθω εγώ(μην χάσω και την ευκαιρία να σε γνωρίσω :Biggrin: ).

----------


## BeetleJuice

παιδια εχω ενα μετασχηματιστη 24βολτ ac 3A και 2 τρομπες ηδη (μια απο κομπρεσερ και μια απο ιατρικο μηχανημα υποπιεσης).
αυριο ειχα σκοπο να παω να παρω το πιστολι μονο και να το κανω με πατεντα. αλλα ειδα απο δω οτι πολλοι λενε οτι δεν κανει να ειναι μονιμα υπο ταση.
βεβαια εγω υπολογιζα οτι τα 3Α δεν θα του "εφταναν" οποτε δεν θα επιανε το μαξ στην θερμοκρασια και πονταριζα οτι δεν θα τοχω μονιμα αναμενο (δλδ το βαζω υπο ταση , δουλευω , το σβηνω).
λετε να βγει πατατα η πατεντα οπως το σκεφτομαι?

αφου εχει  ωμικο καταναλωτη μεσα , εχει σημασια αν η ταση θαναι ac ή dc?


εχει 80 ευρω με το σταθμο και 20 το πιστολι μονο του. δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικο 60 ευρω διαφορα και ναχεις και την οθονη και τον θερμοστατη και το stand/μακτρο/μυτες .

----------


## jimk

Παιδια εχω τον 915 ξερεις καποιος τι γινεται με τις επαφες του πιστολιου γιατι πηγαν να παραγγειλω και υπαρχουν με 6 και 7 επαφες...Ξερει καποιος τι παιζει;

----------


## jimk

> Παιδια εχω τον 915 ξερεις καποιος τι γινεται με τις επαφες του πιστολιου γιατι πηγαν να παραγγειλω και υπαρχουν με 6 και 7 επαφες...Ξερει καποιος τι παιζει;



Ακυρο  το βρηκα.

----------


## perithess

Μπορεί να δώσει κάποιος πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πιστόλι, το είδος του αισθητήριου και τα πιν του κονεκτορα? Έχω ένα σταθμό και δεν ξέρω τι πιστόλι να πάρω για να αντικαταστήσω αλλά δεν βρίσκω στοιχεία.

----------


## Prezonautis

Τι σταθμό έχεις?

----------


## perithess

Ο σταθμός είναι ένας ιταλικός δεν μπορώ να βρω το μοντέλο και έχει κονέκτορα με 5 πιν. Τα 2 είναι θερμοκάπλ, το ένα είναι αντίσταση το άλλο ο διακόπτης και το άλλο είναι κοινό άκρο για την αντίσταση και τον διακόπτη. Στα άλλα πιστόλια πως είναι η συνδεσμολογία γιατί δεν μπορώ να βρω στοιχεία?

----------


## gsouf

Ρε παιδία να ρωτήσω και γω κάτι για τον 915 η θερμοκρασία που δείχνει στην οθόνη είναι αυτή που έχει και ο 916 που είναι κολλητηρι δείχνει άλλα ντάλον έχει περι του 50 βαθμούς overshoot

----------


## picdev

εδώ αν δεις κάποιος έγραψε καινούριο fw, και μάλιστα ρυθμίζει τους συντελεστές του PID με τη μέθοδο Ziegler-Nichols. :Lol: 

http://www.eevblog.com/forum/chat/di...ering-station/

δηλαδή λές ότι έχει μόνιμο σφάλμα 50 βαθμούς κελσίου? ή απλά μέχρι να πιάσει τη θερμοκρασία μπορεί να κάνει overshoot?
Καμία βηματική απόκριση δεν είναι τέλεια , αλλά αυτό εξαρτάται απο τους συντελεστές I και D, εσύ θα ήθελες κάτι πιο αργό.
Μικρότερο intergrator για να απολήψεις το overshoot

----------


## gsouf

όταν ξεκινάει με set τους 300 ας πούμε σου δείχνει ότι φτάνει τουσ 340 και σου γράφει wait αλλά άμα βάλεις θερμοστοιχείο στην άκρη στην μύτη βλεπεις 400 και κοίτα τι γίνεται άμα πατήσεις να άλλαξεις ένα βαθμό εκείνη την ώρα τότε σου δείχνει την πργματική θερμοκρασία όσο περίπου μετράς με το θερμοστοιχείο , και σε κάθε on /off  ενώ σου δείχνει ένα παίξιμο των +- 10 βαθμών επι της ουσίας έχει φύγει τουλάχιστον 30-40 πάνω

το fm πως να το κατεβάσω τι programmer  θέλει?

----------


## nanobot

Καλησπέρα.

Ψάχνω για πιστόλι αποκόλλησης και ψηνόμουνα να πάρω ένα Hakko FR-300 ή το Hakko FR-400:

http://www.hakko.com/english/products/hakko_fr300.html
http://www.hakko.com/english/products/hakko_fr400.html

αλλά σε Ελλάδα δεν μπορώ να τα βρω πουθενά. Ειδικά το FR-400 ούτε σε ebay το βλέπω γιατί είναι καινούργιο μάλλον. Διάβασα ότι το robotstore.gr έχει Hakko, αλλά με μια ματιά που έριξα στο site, όχι μόνο δεν είδα πουθενά να λέει κάτι για hakko, αλλά ούτε καν για κολλητήρια και σταθμούς κόλλησης! Θα τους στείλω ένα μήνυμα να δω τη γίνετε. Πάλι κάποιος έγραψε ότι έχει hakko στο site www.comsystem.gr, αλλά μπήκα μέσα και δεν είδα πουθενά στα προϊόντα να έχει hakko.

Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω αν αξίζει να δώσω 250€ με 300€ να πάρω το hakko ή αν ο ZD-915 για μέτρια χρήση είναι καλός. Φαντάζομαι θα κάνω τη δουλειά μου και με τον ZD-915, αλλά αν είναι σε ένα χρόνο να πέσει σε απόδοση ή ακόμα χειρότερα να χαλάσει, τότε προτιμώ να δώσω τα τριπλάσια και να πάρω ένα hakko που πιστεύω θα μου κρατήσει για αρκετά χρόνια.

Τι λέτε, αξίζει να ψαχτώ για hakko, ή να παραγγείλω το ZD-915 που βγαίνει μαζί με μεταφορικά και αντικαταβολή λιγότερο από 90€ από Ελλάδα;

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/1867363/OEM-ZD-915.html

Κίμωνα αν διαβάζεις, μπορείς να μου πεις μετά από τόσο καιρό που τον έχεις τον ZD915, πως δουλεύει; Είναι όπως όταν τον είχες αγοράσει ή έχει πέσει η απόδοση του;

----------


## toni31

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι αν είσαι χομπίστας και δουλεύεις με κλασικές μονής ή διπλής όψης τότε χαλαρά πας για αγορά του ZD. Τον FR-300 τον κοιτούσα και εγώ αλλά τον βρίσκω λίγο υπερτιμημένο, ο 400 είναι λίγο ποιο παραγωγής δηλ. να έχεις δουλειά που θα σου βγάλει. Και οι δυο οι Hakko δουλεύουν άνετα στα multi layer, σκέψου όμως ότι έχουν και ακριβά αξεσουάρ.

----------


## shoco

Γιατι δεν κοιτας κι αυτο http://www.amazon.com/Aoyue-Digital-.../dp/B00ABJ4AEC

----------


## panosfm

Εχω τον σταθμο αποκολλησης ZD915 εδω και 2 χρονια και δουλευει καλα. Μαλιστα του εχω κανει και μια πατεντα και εκτος απο το πιστολι αποκολλησης του "φοραω' και ενα κολλητηρι ..

----------


## picdev

Βάλε καμία φωτό να δούμε

----------


## lepouras

τη να την κάνεις την φωτό. έκανε το ανάποδο από εμένα. απλά συνδέοντας το κολλητήρι της ίδια εταιρίας δεν χρειάζεσαι τα δύο πιν που είναι για την τρόμπα.  βάζεις ένα εξτρά αντάπτορα με ένα μεταγωγικό διακόπτη και παίρνεις τα 4 πιν που χρειάζεται το κολλητήρι και μετάγεις από το πιστόλι την τροφοδοσία της αντίστασης και του αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας και είσαι έτοιμος. το πιστόλι είναι 80 βατ ενώ το κολλητήρι 48 και τα δύο είναι στα  24 βολτ. οπότε μια χαρά καλύπτει.

----------


## picdev

Θα το κάνω δεν το είχα σκεφτεί , ένα δεύτερο κολυτηρι χρειάζεται.
Βύσμα ίδιο παίζει να βρω ?

----------


## nanobot

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
Τελικά έχω κατασταλάξει στο ZD-915.

Θοδωρή (shoco), φαίνεται ωραίο το Aoyue 474A++, αλλά είναι 50€ παραπάνω και δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με τελωνείο από αγορές στο amazon.com.

Τα Hakko τα βρήκα από ιταλικό site (από post στο eevblog.com) που δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τελωνεία και τέτοια, αλλά οι τιμές είναι λίγο απαγορευτικές...

Λοιπών...:

*HAKKO FR-400 Heavy-duty Desoldering Tool 300 Watts with European Plug*
1.142€ χωρίς ΦΠΑ
(το ιταλικό site βάζει ΦΠΑ 21% αν δεν του δηλώσεις δικό σου εταιρικό ΑΦΜ)
οπότε τελική τιμή 1.382€ !
http://www.batterfly.com/shop/hakko-fr-400

*HAKKO FR-300 Desoldering Gun European Plug 220/240V*
235€ χωρίς ΦΠΑ, τελική 285€ !
http://www.batterfly.com/shop/hakko-fr-300
για Ελλάδα έχει μεταφορικά 18,80€ + ΦΠΑ = 23€, δηλαδή για το FR-300 σύνολο 308€ για να έρθει Ελλάδα!

Εδώ είναι το post στο eevblog.com:
http://www.eevblog.com/forum/reviews...oldering-tool/

και το FR-400 δίπλα σε ένα FX-801 !
hakko_fr400_fx801.jpg

----------

Xailanter (13-12-15)

----------


## andreasmon

> τη να την κάνεις την φωτό. έκανε το ανάποδο από εμένα. απλά συνδέοντας το κολλητήρι της ίδια εταιρίας δεν χρειάζεσαι τα δύο πιν που είναι για την τρόμπα.  βάζεις ένα εξτρά αντάπτορα με ένα μεταγωγικό διακόπτη και παίρνεις τα 4 πιν που χρειάζεται το κολλητήρι και μετάγεις από το πιστόλι την τροφοδοσία της αντίστασης και του αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας και είσαι έτοιμος. το πιστόλι είναι 80 βατ ενώ το κολλητήρι 48 και τα δύο είναι στα  24 βολτ. οπότε μια χαρά καλύπτει.




Φίλε Γιάννη lepouras,μπορείς να μου πεις τον κωδικό του απλού κολλητηριού και λινκ ή κωδικούς για τον αντάπτορα.Με ενδιαφέρει και μένα η πατέντα αυτή.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## shoco

http://shop.wiltec.info/product_info...t8njs5h3f714f7

----------


## lepouras

> Φίλε Γιάννη lepouras,μπορείς να μου πεις τον κωδικό του απλού κολλητηριού και λινκ ή κωδικούς για τον αντάπτορα.Με ενδιαφέρει και μένα η πατέντα αυτή.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



το καλό όταν κάνουμε πατέντα είναι ότι δεν δεσμευόμαστε άμεσα με συγκεκριμένα πράγματα.
εφόσον βγάζει ο σταθμός 24 βολτ μπορούμε να βάλουμε όποιο κολλητήρι δουλεύει σε αυτή την τάση και είναι ίσο ή μικρότερο σε ισχύ από την δυνατότητα του σταθμού. άρα από 80 και κάτω. αν πάμε πχ στην σελίδα του ΤΟΡ 
http://www.topelcom.gr/default.aspx
θα βρούμε πάρα πολλά που είναι σε αυτή την τάση.
http://www.topelcom.gr/Catalog.aspx?mnu=6559
φυσικά κάποιος θα αναρωτηθεί αν το στοιχείο που μετρά την θερμοκρασία είναι συμβατό  από όλα αυτά με τον σταθμό μας.
εγώ πιστεύω πως ναι αλλά για να μην πάρω κανένα στον λαιμό μου τα σίγουρα είναι αυτά.
http://www.topelcom.gr/Product.aspx?pid=27700&mnu=6559
http://www.topelcom.gr/Product.aspx?pid=18587&mnu=6559
http://www.topelcom.gr/Product.aspx?pid=18593&mnu=6559
που στην ουσία είναι το ίδιο κολλητήρι που είναι προσαρμοσμένο σε πάρα πολλούς σταθμούς.
πχ δες όσους έχουν το κίτρινο. 
http://www.emimikos.gr/Stathmoi-Kollisis--Apokollisis/ 
είναι ένα κολλητήρι που βγαίνει με πολλά ονόματα  βάση το όνομα του σταθμού και της κάθε εταιρίας. άρα πολύ κοινό φθηνό και (από προσωπική εμπειρία ) σκυλί. 
παράδειγμα ο σταθμός ο δικός μου είναι αυτός 
http://www.emimikos.gr/SDL-937/
για να μην παρεξηγηθώ και γίνει κάποιο λάθος στο ίδιο καλούπι βγαίνει και 12 βολτ και 220. η διαφορά είναι στην αντίσταση αλλά μιλάμε φυσικά για κολλητήρια χωρίς σταθμό αλλά αυτόνομα.
το βύσμα που έχουν δεν θα πρέπει να σε απασχολεί διότι από όπου το αγοράσεις θα αγοράσεις και το αντίστοιχο αρσενικό για σασί.
υπάρχει και με 4 και με 5 πιν. οπότε αν πας στον φανό ας πούμε που το έχει και ετοιμοπαράδοτο ανάλογα με το ποιο έχει βλέπεις τη βύσμα έχει φορεμένο και παίρνεις τα ανάλογα.
εγώ απλά έβαλα ένα μεταγωγικό τετραπολικό περιστροφικό τριών θέσεων σε ένα κουτάκι και μαζί και τρία θηλυκά και βίδωσα τρία κολλητήρια με διαφορετική μύτη το κάθε ένα. έβγαλα ένα καλώδιο από το κουτί με ένα αρσενικό και το βίδωσα στον σταθμό. οπότε δεν χάλασα ούτε τον σταθμό ούτε τίποτα. το πιστόλι αναρρόφησης είναι μεγαλύτερη φασαρία αυτή που έκανα και είναι άλλη ιστορία αλλά πάλι τον σταθμό χρησιμοποιώ για έλεγχο και ρύθμιση θερμοκρασίας.
φωτογραφία δεν βάζω γιατί με τον χαμό στην χωματερή που θα φανεί από πίσω θα πέσει πολύ κράξιμο  :whistle:

----------


## giannhs07g

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και καλή χρονιά.

Ενδιαφέρομαι για αυτόν τον σταθμό αποκόλλησης όχι για καθαρά επαγγελματική χρήση αλλά για κάτι ενδιάμεσο, είναι αξιόπιστο γενικά? ξεκολλάει multi layer η θέλει πολύ προσπάθεια? από προβλήματά?

Έχω πρόσβαση να το πάρω από την top μέσω της δουλειάς  μου γιατί έχουμε και έκπτωση από εκεί και γενικά θέλω να αγοράσω και άλλα εργαλεία και είχα στα υπόψιν και αυτό για αυτό ρωτάω.

Έχω καλό κολλητήρι της weller με σταθμό και θέλω και για αποκόλληση.

Ας μου πει κάποιος που το έχει και γενικά το δουλεύει.

----------


## picdev

Για multilayer κάτι κάνει αλλά θες και preheater ή αέρα , ανάλογα το εξάρτημα , με το ζόρι ξεκολαω από mb πυκνωτές με κίνδυνο να καταστρέψεις pad

----------


## giannhs07g

Εχεις ναου προτεινεις κατι αλλο σχετικα οικονομικο 100-150€?

Αυτο θα μου εβγαινε κανενα 50€ απο την top με την εκπτωση θα επαιρνα και εξτρα μυτες,αντιστασεις,πιστολι κλπ ουτε 100€ δεν θα πηγαινε στο συνολο για αυτο ρωτησα για αυτο.

----------


## elektronio

Το ZD915 είναι το φτηνότερο όλων των απορροφητικών. Ακόμη και να ανέβεις στα 150 ευρώ δεν πρόκειται να φτάσεις σε ποιοτικό, θες τουλάχιστον >350ευρώ και πάλι όχι πρώτη φίρμα. Οπότε τι πιο λογικό αφού θα το πάρεις όπως λες στο 50 ευρώ το παίρνεις χωρίς να πάρεις και ένα σωρό ανταλλακτικά και το δοκιμάζεις. Αν σου κάνει φορτώνεις και ανταλλακτικά. Αν δεις ότι δεν σου κάνει το βάζεις εδώ μια αγγελία και για 50 ευρώ θα γίνει ανάρπαστο (πιστεύω).

Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ ερασιτεχνικά και ότι χρειάστηκε να αποκολλήσω ακόμα και από πλακέτα με μικρές οπές που δεν αφήνει πολλά περιθώρια το πιν για να τραβηχτεί το καλάι το κατάφερε. Μ/Β δεν έχω δοκιμάσει.

----------


## giannhs07g

Σωστο κ αυτο για την πωληση δεν το σκεφτηκα.

Το ξερω οτι θες αρκετα λεφτα για κατι καλο.

Κοιταγα κ για το zd987 για να τα εχω ολα σε ενα αλλα εχω ενα weller με σταθμο με ρυθμιζομενη θερμοκρασια οποτε ειναι περιττο.

Οποτε μαλλον παω για το zd915 και θα κοιταξω κατι κ για θερμο αερα αν ειναι.

----------


## elektronio

> Σωστο κ αυτο για την πωληση δεν το σκεφτηκα.
> 
> Το ξερω οτι θες αρκετα λεφτα για κατι καλο.
> 
> Κοιταγα κ για το zd987* για να τα εχω ολα σε ενα* αλλα εχω ενα weller με σταθμο με ρυθμιζομενη θερμοκρασια οποτε ειναι περιττο.
> 
> Οποτε μαλλον παω για το zd915 και θα κοιταξω κατι κ για θερμο αερα αν ειναι.



Από επαγγελματική άποψη μη προτιμάς το όλα σε ένα. Σκέψου να πάθει κάτι το ένα κομμάτι και να το δώσεις επισκευή. Θα δώσεις όλο το μηχάνημα μαζί με τα καλά τμήματα. Ή σου χαλάει πχ το κολλητήρι και είναι για πέταμα, το τρως στη μάπα μη λειτουργικό γιατί είναι μέρος του συνόλου.

----------


## Prezonautis

> με το ζόρι ξεκολαω από mb πυκνωτές με κίνδυνο να καταστρέψεις pad



Αγόρασα καινούργια μύτη και τα ξεκολλάει σαν βούτυρο πέρα απο την πλάκα, στους 300c.
Ακουμπάω τα ποδαράκια από τους πυκνωτές και παράλλιλα τραβάω των πυκνβτή σιγά σιγά, μια το ένα ποδαράκι μια το άλλο. Με επιτυχια 80%. Το 20% είναι η βουλομένη τρίπα στο τέλος...

Φίλε μου Γιάννη, έχω το ΖD915 και μου βγάζει στην οθόνη συνέχεια error error error, αλλά λειρουργεί!!!
Έχω και το ΖD916 και μου αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη και κάνει μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ σαν λόξιγκας όποτε γουστάρει. Αλλά λειρουργεί!!!

Αν θέλεις πάρτον αλλά αν θέλεις πάρε κάποιο άλλον, 50-50. Η γνωμη μου ώς κάτοχος και των δύο.

----------


## giannhs07g

> Αγόρασα καινούργια μύτη και τα ξεκολλάει σαν βούτυρο πέρα απο την πλάκα, στους 300c.
> Ακουμπάω τα ποδαράκια από τους πυκνωτές και παράλλιλα τραβάω των πυκνβτή σιγά σιγά, μια το ένα ποδαράκι μια το άλλο. Με επιτυχια 80%. Το 20% είναι η βουλομένη τρίπα στο τέλος...
> 
> Φίλε μου Γιάννη, έχω το ΖD915 και μου βγάζει στην οθόνη συνέχεια error error error, αλλά λειρουργεί!!!
> Έχω και το ΖD916 και μου αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη και κάνει μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ σαν λόξιγκας όποτε γουστάρει. Αλλά λειρουργεί!!!
> 
> Αν θέλεις πάρτον αλλά αν θέλεις πάρε κάποιο άλλον, 50-50. Η γνωμη μου ώς κάτοχος και των δύο.



Χα χα αυτα ειναι αφου δουλευει....μια χαρα τοτε.

Δεν το θελω για επαγγελματικη χρηση για αυτο ρωτησα αν υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο μεχρι 150€ να το δω και αυτο, το zd 915 θα μου βγει φθηνό αλλα θελω να ξερω οταν το χρειαστω να μπορω να κανω δουλεια εστω κ με λιγο ζορι.

Εγω που εχει τυχει να αλλαξω 1-2 φορες σε μητρικη πυκνωτες πρωτα βγάζω τον πυκνωτη με το κολητηρι οπως ειπες μια δεξια-αριστερα κ τραβωντας παραλληλα κ μετα καθαριαζω την κοληση.

----------


## Prithan

@SeAfasia
Κώστα τελικά τον πήρες αυτόν τον σταθμό??
γιατι με ενδιαφέρει και μένα, να τον αγοράσω...

----------


## Prithan

Κώστα τελικά τον πήρες τον σταθμό??
Γιατί με ενδιαφέρει και μένα να το αγοράσω...





> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATTEN-AT858D...item3a82f2edcd
> είναι στο δρόμο(δλδ πετάει) όταν τον παραλάβω θα ετοιμάσω ένα καλό review και φωτογραφίες να το συζητήσουμε......

----------


## lepouras

Κίμων δες μήπως έχει χαλάσει το αισθητήριο θερμοκρασίας. εμένα μου τα κάνει καμιά φορά όταν κάνω την μεταγωγή σε άλλο κολλητήρι ή στο πιστόλι. γιατί μπερδεύεται και δεν βλέπει άμεσα το αισθητήριο. 
Γιάννη μια χαρά είναι το πιστόλι αυτό. εγώ έχω ξηλώσει τα πάντα άλλοτε εύκολα άλλοτε με λίγο ζόρι. το κόλπο όπου μου ζορίζει είναι μπόλικη κόλληση να μεταφέρει την θερμοκρασία και μετά ρούφηγμα(σε πυκνωτές τράβηγμα όπως είπατε. μια το ένα πόδι μία το άλλο). με τα λεφτά που λες πάρε και τις μύτες. στην θέση σου θα έπαιρνα και δεύτερο πιστόλι να το βάλω παράλληλα στο πρώτο με διαφορετική μύτη για να μην χρειάζεται να βιδώνω ξεβιδώνω(κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνω και σε εμένα).

----------


## giannhs07g

Για αυτο ρωταω γιατι ενα φουλ πακετο με ολα δλδ.
1. Zd 915
2. Ανταλακτικο πιστολι
3. Ανταλακτικη αντισταση
4. Και 15 μυτες (3χ5, 5 τμχ ανα τυπο μυτης το εχει σαν ελαχιστη παραγγελεια)

Το υπολογιζω γυρω στα 75-80€ με την εκπτωση.

----------


## lepouras

ντουθεκα χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.

----------

giannhs07g (07-01-16)

----------


## andreasmon

Καλησπέρα,μήπως έχει κανείς το pinout του zd552 πιστολιού αποκόλλησης ή της αντίστοιχης φίσας του σταθμού βάσης zd915,γιατί δεν θέλω να τον ανοίξω.Είναι σε εγγύηση ακόμα.Επίσης το pinout που βρήκα σε ένα αντοίστιχο θέμα στο φόρουμ είναι λάθος.Θέλω να ελέγχω με τον σταθμό zd915 2 κολλητήρια και το πιστόλι αποκόλλησης μέσω  μεταγωγέα 3 θέσεων.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JOUN

> Ακουμπάω τα ποδαράκια από τους πυκνωτές και παράλλιλα τραβάω των πυκνβτή σιγά σιγά, μια το ένα ποδαράκι μια το άλλο. Με επιτυχια 80%. Το 20% είναι η βουλομένη τρίπα στο τέλος...



Αν θελετε να με ακουσετε ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΖΕΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΤΡΑΒΗΧΤΑ..
Το ποδαρακι του πυκνωτη μεσα στην τρυπα δημιουργει θερμικη γεφυρα με την κολληση.Αν βγει μετα μενει η κολληση σπαει η γεφυρα και ειναι πολυ δυσκολοτερο να ρουφηχτει η κολληση μονη της μεσα απο την τρυπα.


Δειτε εδω https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8KRPFOD1RE   το video της Pace απο το 1982 στο οποιο εξηγουν τα παντα..Εχουν φυσικα εργαλειο το οποιο φανταζομαι τοτε θα κοστιζε παραπανω απο ενα αυτοκινητο αλλα η τεχνικη ειναι η ιδια..
Ολη η σειρα μαθηματων της Pace ειναι φοβερη..

----------

felix (01-11-16)

----------


## lepouras

> Καλησπέρα,μήπως έχει κανείς το pinout του zd552 πιστολιού αποκόλλησης ή της αντίστοιχης φίσας του σταθμού βάσης zd915,γιατί δεν θέλω να τον ανοίξω.Είναι σε εγγύηση ακόμα.Επίσης το pinout που βρήκα σε ένα αντοίστιχο θέμα στο φόρουμ είναι λάθος.Θέλω να ελέγχω με τον σταθμό zd915 2 κολλητήρια και το πιστόλι αποκόλλησης μέσω  μεταγωγέα 3 θέσεων.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.



Ανδρέα αν και το έχω κάνει δεν τα θυμάμαι.
 πάντως δεν είναι δύσκολο και δεν χρειάζεται να ανοίξεις τον σταθμό.
 αν μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο υπάρχουν τρία ζεύγη στο πιν του πιστολιού.
 το ένα είναι του διακόπτη( άρα θα μετράς άπειρο και βραχυκύκλωμα όταν πατάς) το δεύτερο είναι της αντίστασης( άρα θα έχει καμιά 100αρια Ωμ πάνω κάτω εκεί) και το τρίτο ζεύγος θα είναι του θερμοστοιχείου που μετρά την θερμοκρασία( αυτό μόνο αν θυμάμαι έχει πολικότητα ή μεγάλη αντίσταση κάποια ΚΩ). 
αν εσένα έχει και έβδομο πιν τότε είναι γείωση και το βρίσκεις εύκολα με το μεταλλικό μέρος του πιστολιού ή το μεταλλικό μέρος του βύσματος..

 οπότε μετά στα κολλητήρια το μόνο που έχεις να αντιστοιχήσεις θα είναι την αντίσταση (που δεν έχει πολικότητα άρα τα βάζεις και όπως νάνε) και το θερμοστοιχείο που αν το βάλεις ανάποδα απλά θα σου βγάλει κάποια ένδειξη ή παύλες η οθόνη. τότε απλά αντιστρέφεις το ζευγάρι.
  ο διακόπτης που θα χρειαστείς θα είναι τετραπολικός τριών θέσεων. 
γιατί χρειάζεσαι όπως είπαμε μόνο 2 ζευγάρια για τα κολλητήρια. 
την σκανδάλη δεν υπάρχει λόγος να την περάσεις από εκεί.
 εκτός και αν βάλεις και δεύτερο πιστόλι(που εκεί θες και περισσότερες σκάλες στον διακόπτη και επαφές)  τα κολλητήρια να υποθέσω ότι θα είναι της ίδιας σειράς. πχ

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/2399343/OEM-ZD200N-ZND-%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%BC%CE%BF%CF%8D.html
http://pilianidis.gr/ProductDetails/...b8d5f5248.aspx
http://www.pilianidis.gr/ProductDeta...d190a0998.aspx

και γενικά αυτών των σταθμών.

https://www.google.gr/search?q=ZD+937&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ve  d=0ahUKEwjrqbOVuKXKAhXiKnIKHUJBDBIQsAQIJg&biw=1024  &bih=613


ενδέχεται να τα βρεις με 4 ή 5 πιν. πάλι δεν έχουν διαφορά. το πέμπτο πιν είναι για έξτρα γείωση. στα 4πινα είναι στο μεταλλικό κέλυφος του βύσματος.

ίσως να σου κάνουν και αυτά.

http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...oducts_id=2585
http://www.cosmodata.gr/product/69755/ 

μια από τα ίδια αλλά είναι 60 βατ ενώ τα παραπάνω στα 48.
ο σταθμός σου τα σηκώνει και τα δύο γιατί το πιστόλι είναι στα 80. οπότε είναι άνετο.

καλή τύχη και βάλε και μια φωτογραφία  να το δούμε μετά.

άντε να σας δείξω το δικό μου. 
αλλά μην γελάσετε με την προχειρότητα της κατασκευής και την χωματερή μου ............
kollhthria 003.jpg

----------

andreasmon (13-01-16), 

fotisp2 (24-04-17)

----------


## elektronio

> στην θέση σου θα έπαιρνα και δεύτερο πιστόλι να το βάλω παράλληλα στο πρώτο με διαφορετική μύτη για να μην χρειάζεται να βιδώνω ξεβιδώνω(κάποια στιγμή θα το κάνω και σε εμένα).



Γιάννη αυτό πως το σκέφτεσαι; Θα ζεσταίνονται και τα δύο πιστόλια ταυτόχρονα ή με μεταγωγή;
εγώ βλέπω αρκετά προβλήματα και δεν πρέπει να γίνεται εύκολα ή και καθόλου.

----------


## picdev

Αλλαζεις πιστόλια, αυτό έχει κάνει και ο Γιάννης αν προσέξει τη φωτογραφία

----------


## elektronio

Το να αλλάζει πιστόλι γίνεται αλλά δεν είναι και κάτι καλύτερο από το να αλλάξεις μύτη.  Πρέπει να κλείσεις το μηχάνημα να αλλάξεις πιστόλι και πάλι να περιμένεις να ζεσταθεί το πιστόλι. Γλυτώνεις μόνο το να περιμένεις να κρυώσει για να αλλάξεις τη μύτη.

Ο Γιάννης μιλάει για παράλληλα. Για το παράλληλα έχω αντιρρήσεις.

----------


## lepouras

δεν θερμαίνονται παράλληλα. απλά κάνεις την μεταγωγή και ξεκίνα να ζεσταίνετε το δεύτερο πιστόλι. πίστεψέ με ότι ο χρόνος να ξεκινήσει να ζεσταίνετε το δεύτερο πιστόλι ή κολλητήρι είναι πολύ μικρότερος από τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται σε ένα καυτό πιστόλι (ή κολλητήρι) να ξεβιδώσεις να αφαιρέσεις  να προσθέσεις μύτη και φυσικά να ξανά βιδώσεις. χώρια που όταν καίνε τα μέταλλα είναι συνήθως ποιο δύσκολο να κάνεις αυτό το πράγμα και ταλαιπωρείς και τα εξαρτήματα.

----------


## elektronio

Στα κολλητήρια είναι πιο απλό να κάνεις μεταγωγή από το ένα στο άλλο. Εδώ όμως υπάρχει και το θέμα της αναρρόφησης. Πρέπει να κάνεις μεταγωγή και στο σωλήνα αναρρόφησης από το πρώτο στο δεύτερο πιστόλι.

----------


## giannhs07g

Εγω πηγα να το παραγγειλω απο top αλλα δεν το ειχε stock οποτε αναμενω να το φερει.

----------


## lepouras

χειροκίνητα αν θέλεις είναι απλό. ένα διακοπτάκι ταφ για αέρα και με το που γυρνάς τον μεταγωγικό γυρνάς και την αναρρόφηση μετά. αν θέλεις αυτόματα υπάρχουν ηλεκτροβαλβίδες μεταγωγής

----------


## alefgr

> δεν θερμαίνονται παράλληλα. απλά κάνεις την μεταγωγή και ξεκίνα να ζεσταίνετε το δεύτερο πιστόλι. πίστεψέ με ότι ο χρόνος να ξεκινήσει να ζεσταίνετε το δεύτερο πιστόλι ή κολλητήρι είναι πολύ μικρότερος από τον χρόνο που χρειάζεται σε ένα καυτό πιστόλι (ή κολλητήρι) να ξεβιδώσεις να αφαιρέσεις  να προσθέσεις μύτη και φυσικά να ξανά βιδώσεις. χώρια που όταν καίνε τα μέταλλα είναι συνήθως ποιο δύσκολο να κάνεις αυτό το πράγμα και ταλαιπωρείς και τα εξαρτήματα.



Αν έχεις σταθμό της Aoyue, αλλάζεις μύτη σε ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα ακόμα και με την μύτη που βγάζεις να είναι στους 450 βαθμούς.

Αλλά ... υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα. Η κάθε μύτη κάνει 22 ευρώ...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## picdev

Εγώ με 10€ ειχα πάρει ένα σετ με μύτες , είναι γενικά πολύ κοινές

----------


## alefgr

> Εγώ με 10€ ειχα πάρει ένα σετ με μύτες , είναι γενικά πολύ κοινές



Η διαφορά στην τιμή έγκειται στο γεγονός, ότι μαζί με την μύτη υπάρχει και η αντίσταση, μαζί φυσικά με το θερμικό αισθητήριο. Γι’ αυτό εξ’ άλλου και μπορεί να γίνει πολύ γρήγορα η αλλαγή μύτης.

----------


## andreasmon

Με την βοήθεια σας έφτιαξα και εγώ την κατασκευή για να ελέγχω 3 κολλητήρια μέσω του σταθμού zd-915.Μόνο που δεν βρήκα μαύρο καλώδιο και έβαλα λευκό 10 -άρι από συναγερμό,με διπλά τα καλώδια τροφοδοσίας της αντίστασης,για ασφάλεια από υπερθέρμανση.Επίσης έβαλα και 3 leds για ενδεικτικά,για να βλέπω ποιο κολλητήρι τροφοδοτείται με ρεύμα.Τα led τα σύνδεσα μόνιμα στο + της τροφοδοσίας και παίρνουν - από τον μεταγωγό 3 θέσεων μέσω αντίστασης 1,3 ΚΩ.
Ένα βίντεο από τις δοκιμές του κυκλώματος.... όπου τα κολλητήρια είναι ήδη λίγο ζεσταμένα.

----------

felix (01-11-16), 

fotisp2 (24-04-17), 

lepouras (19-01-16)

----------


## tsoarbatzis

Γεια σας και απο μενα.
Εχω τον ZD917 εδω και καιρο...παρατηρησα τα εξης:το κολλητηρι ειναι πιο ''ευθραυστο'' και εχω αλλαξει 2..το απορροφητικο θελει συχνο καθαρισμα γιατι βουλωνει..κατα τα αλλα δουλευει οκ.
Του εχω κανει καποιες βελτιωσεις στο εσωτερικο.εχω τοποθετησει ψυκτρεςς στις γεφυρες ανορθωσης γιατι ζεσταινωνταν υπερβολικα.επισης εχω βαλει και ανεμιστηρακι απο pc για καλυτερη απαγωγη θερμοτητας στο πισω μερος του.
το μυστικο για να ξεκολλας απο Mb ειναι να ζεσταινεις το πιν για κανα 2 sec ,μετα να βαζεις ελαχιστη φρεσκια κολληση και το ξεκολλαει αμεσως..
Γενικα ειναι ενας φτηνος σταθμος για να κανεις τη δουλεια σου.εαν διεθετα περισσοτερα χρηματα θα επαιρνα αυτον http://www.reichelt.de/Xytronic-Rewo...TATION+LF-8800

----------


## giannhs07g

Εγω παρελαβα σημερα μετα απο αναμονη 2+ μηνων απο την top.

Οσο προλαβα να το δοκιμασω μου φαινεται μια χαρα για μετρια χρηση για τα λεφτα που στοιχιζει.

----------


## kos56

για τον Nickolaos η απαντιση στις διαστασεις 
zd552.jpg

----------

fotisp2 (21-11-16), 

Nickolaos (10-04-16)

----------


## Hary Dee

> * ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ/CAUTION*
> Η μέθοδος κοφτάκι είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη στο internet , είναι επικίνδυνη προς το MB και θέλει προσοχή. Όσοι διαβάζετε και δεν έχετε εξοικείωση με το παραπάνω θα σας συμβούλευα να μην το επιχειρήσετε. 
> 
> Έχω δει αρκετές περιπτώσεις που χαλάσανε pad και rail. Στην προσπάθεια τους να επαναφέρουν την ζημιά την κάνανε χειρότερη.



Αντώνη γιατί είναι τόσο επικίνδυνο; Μπορείς να πεις τίποτε περισσότερο;





> Για multilayer κάτι κάνει αλλά θες και preheater ή αέρα , ανάλογα το εξάρτημα , με το ζόρι ξεκολαω από mb πυκνωτές με κίνδυνο να καταστρέψεις pad



Άκη με όλα αυτά που διαβάζω στο παρόν νήμα, βλέπω ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν τον ZD-915 για να κάνουν δουλειά σε μητρικές ή γενικά multilayer πλακέτες, χωρίς να βάλουν και άλλα σύνεργα μαζί (θερμός αέρας, preheater, κολλητήρι κλπ). Ισχύει; Δηλαδή είναι μόνο για αποκολλήσεις σε μη-PC πλακέτες; 
Μου φαίνεται πολύ απογοητευτικό να δώσω 90€ μόνο για "απλές" πλακέτες.

----------


## Hary Dee

Εδώ βλέπω να ξεκολλάνε τα πάντα, μέχρι και SMD, με χρήση ενός "μικρού" soldering pot. Τι γίνεται με δαύτα; Εδώ δείχνει να είναι παιχνιδάκι...

----------


## lepouras

αν θέλεις να γδύσεις καμιά πλακέτα καλό είναι. για επισκευή καταλαβαίνεις ότι τουλάχιστον από κάτω θα τα βραχυκύκλωση όλα και ενδεχομένως να ταξιδέψει και κανας διάδρομος.. αν έχει και smd τίποτα το έχασες. :Biggrin: 
για τον σταθμό τη να σου πω. αν και έχω μόνο το πιστόλι και το δουλεύω πατεντιαρικα. έχω βγάλει από μητρικές πυκνωτές και κάποια πράγματα χωρίς πρόβλημα. φυσικά έβαλα πρώτα φρέσκια κόλληση και λίγο φλουξ. σε ποιο παλιές μητρικές έχω ξύλωση παράλληλες και σειριακές και vga χωρίς ζημία. λογικά δεν ήταν αμόλυβδες ακόμα. απλά θέλει να δουλεύεις την κατάλληλη μύτη (διάμετρο τρύπας) ανάλογα με το ποδάρι του εξαρτήματος. και θερμοκρασία συνήθως 350-400 για να περάσει γρήγορα στην κόλληση και να μην αρπάξει και το εξάρτημα. αλλά γρήγορα. αλλιώς το βλέπεις. ένα παιχνίδι σε καμιά που είναι για πέταμα θα βρεις τον τρόπο να μην σε  ταλαιπωρεί.

----------


## Hary Dee

> αν θέλεις να γδύσεις καμιά πλακέτα καλό είναι. για επισκευή καταλαβαίνεις ότι τουλάχιστον από κάτω θα τα βραχυκύκλωση όλα και ενδεχομένως να ταξιδέψει και κανας διάδρομος.. αν έχει και smd τίποτα το έχασες.



Ο Joun έδειχνε εδώ το μικροσκοπικό, εντυπωσιακά αποδοτικό και ακίνδυνο φαντάζομαι soldering pot ενός Ινδού:





Αναρωτιέμαι αν με τόσο μικρή επιφάνεια υπάρχουν ιδιαίτεροι κίνδυνοι.





> για τον σταθμό τη να σου πω. αν και έχω μόνο το πιστόλι και το δουλεύω πατεντιαρικα. έχω βγάλει από μητρικές πυκνωτές και κάποια πράγματα χωρίς πρόβλημα. φυσικά έβαλα πρώτα φρέσκια κόλληση και λίγο φλουξ. σε ποιο παλιές μητρικές έχω ξύλωση παράλληλες και σειριακές και vga χωρίς ζημία. λογικά δεν ήταν αμόλυβδες ακόμα. απλά θέλει να δουλεύεις την κατάλληλη μύτη (διάμετρο τρύπας) ανάλογα με το ποδάρι του εξαρτήματος. και θερμοκρασία συνήθως 350-400 για να περάσει γρήγορα στην κόλληση και να μην αρπάξει και το εξάρτημα. αλλά γρήγορα. αλλιώς το βλέπεις. ένα παιχνίδι σε καμιά που είναι για πέταμα θα βρεις τον τρόπο να μην σε  ταλαιπωρεί.



Τι να πω... μόνο δοκιμές με όλα τα σενάρια θα δείξουν (lead free, power jacks κλπ). Κοίταζα πάντως και για τον Hakko FR-300, αλλά το φθηνότερο που βρήκα ήταν με 235€ (δεν είδα για μεταφορικά) στην Ιταλία. Πάντως άμα το ZD-915 δεν κάνει για power jacks κλπ ίσως πρέπει να το δω το θέμα του Hakko. Πολλά λεφτά αλλά τουλάχιστον να μπορούμε να κάνουμε τη δουλειά μας!

----------


## picdev

προχτές άλλαξα ενα βύμσα σε μητρική με το κλασσικό τρόπο,
έκοψα το βύσμα με ενα καλό κοφτάκι.
το zd 915 το χρησιμοποίησα για να ξεβουλώσω τις τρύπες , οταν ειναι πολλά τα layer της γείωσης δεν ειναι εύκολο,
θες preheater έστω και ενα μικρό απο την άλλη μερια

----------


## giannhs07g

Εγω δεν το χρησιμοποιω για επαγγελματικη χρηση αλλα δοκιμασα να ξυλωσω διαφορα υλικα απο μία παλιά μητρικη οπως πυκνωτες, βυσματα τροφοδοσίας αλλα και τα usb απο πισω και βγηκανε σχετικα εύκολα.

Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει σε κάτι πιο δυσκολο.

----------


## ninolas

> Εγω παρελαβα σημερα μετα απο αναμονη 2+ μηνων απο την top.
> 
> Οσο προλαβα να το δοκιμασω μου φαινεται μια χαρα για μετρια χρηση για τα λεφτα που στοιχιζει.



Γιάννη πόσο σου κόστισε ?

----------


## giannhs07g

> Γιάννη πόσο σου κόστισε ?



Εμενα μου πηγε 90€ αλλα πηρα
1. Τον σταθμο
2. Ανταλακτικο πιστολι
3. Εξτρα αντισταση
4. 15 μυτες 5 σετ δλδ απο καθε μεγεθος.

----------


## ninolas

> Εμενα μου πηγε 90€ αλλα πηρα
> 1. Τον σταθμο
> 2. Ανταλακτικο πιστολι
> 3. Εξτρα αντισταση
> 4. 15 μυτες 5 σετ δλδ απο καθε μεγεθος.



αα ναι θυμήθηκα που το είχες πάρει μέσο της εταιρίας !!

----------

giannhs07g (10-04-16)

----------


## navar

καλο ειναι το συγκεκριμένο αποροφητικό , αλλα νομίζω περισσότερο μετράει η εξοικείωση.
προσωπικά δουλέυω απλά με ζεστό αέρα , και μάλιστα με το φτηνότερο τις πιάτσας.
πρώτα φρεσκάρο τις κολήσεις με κολλτήρι και φρέσκια κόλληση , μετά ζεσταίνω όλη την περιοχή πχ που ειναι το power jack , αυτό συνήθως φέυγει και πέφτει μόνο του , όσο είναι ζεστή η πλακέτα , με τρόμπα ρουφάω την κόλληση , και στο τέλος βάζω με κολλητήρι το καινούργιο , και λίγο τσιμπημένη θερμοκρασία (350-380)
το ίδιο κάνω και με πυκνωτές και με usb βύσματα 

ως τώρα δεν έχω τίποτα σχεδόν χαλασμένο η βασανιζμένο η οτιδήποτε !

----------


## giannhs07g

Να κανω μια ερωτηση? Εχει κανεις το διάγραμμα για το πιστόλι η αν καποιος εχει ψαξει τι ειναι η καθε ακιδα απο τον κονεκτορα του?

----------


## Rx/Tx

Πολύ ενδειαφερον νήμα, πολλές εναλλακτικές, απόψεις κ γνώμες.

Τελικά  ZD-915 με βλέπω να παίρνω ... αλλά το βρίσκω απο 100 εως κ 150 ευρώ.

----------


## Panoss

Νίκο υπάρχει και με κάτω από 100: http://www.ebw.gr/el/Product/26358/S...-LCD-ZD915-ZND

----------


## andreasmon

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση? Εχει κανεις το διάγραμμα για το πιστόλι η αν καποιος εχει ψαξει τι ειναι η καθε ακιδα απο τον κονεκτορα του?



7-pins zd915.jpgΓια 7πινο   1-PTC, 2-PTC, 3-R αντίσταση, 4-R αντίσταση, 5-διακόπτης αντλίας αέρα,   6-διακόπτης αντλίας αέρα 
  και 7-γείωση

----------


## andreasmon

> Νίκο υπάρχει και με κάτω από 100: http://www.ebw.gr/el/Product/26358/S...-LCD-ZD915-ZND



και εγώ από εκεί τον αγόρασα.Είναι ο πιο φτηνός.

----------


## Rx/Tx

Παναγιώτη κ Ανδρέα σας ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία, καθώς κ όλους όσους σε αυτό το νημα εχουν παραθέσει τις πολύ χρήσιμες αποψεις τους.





> καλο ειναι το συγκεκριμένο αποροφητικό , αλλα νομίζω περισσότερο μετράει η εξοικείωση.
> *προσωπικά δουλέυω απλά με ζεστό αέρα ,* και μάλιστα με το φτηνότερο τις πιάτσας.
> πρώτα φρεσκάρο τις κολήσεις με κολλτήρι και φρέσκια κόλληση , μετά ζεσταίνω όλη την περιοχή πχ που ειναι το power jack , αυτό συνήθως φέυγει και πέφτει μόνο του , όσο είναι ζεστή η πλακέτα , με τρόμπα ρουφάω την κόλληση , και στο τέλος βάζω με κολλητήρι το καινούργιο , και λίγο τσιμπημένη θερμοκρασία (350-380)
> το ίδιο κάνω και με πυκνωτές και με usb βύσματα 
> 
> ως τώρα δεν έχω τίποτα σχεδόν χαλασμένο η βασανιζμένο η οτιδήποτε !



Κώστα, αν κατάλαβα καλά χρησιμοποιείς πάντα ζεστό αέρα αντί για το κλασικό κολητήρι για να αφαιρείς τα εξαρτήματα , κ αφου τα αφαιρέσεις καθαρίζεις τις οπές με αποροφητικό ετσι? ισως επειδή ο αέρας ζεσταίνει μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια κ όχι ενα εναν τους ακροδέκτες, καλά τα λέω? 
Αυτός ο τρόπος αποδίδει κ σε διπλά τυπωμένα? 

Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ θερμό αέρα αφου θεωρούσα οτι η χρήση του είναι για εξαρτήματα επιφανειακής στήριξης, κάτι που δεν ασχολούμαι.

Θα ήθελα μερικές πληροφορίες για πιστολια θερμού αέρα, όπως ... έχουν ρυθμιση θερμοκρασίας, ανταλλακτικές μύτες που κατευθύνουν τον αέρα κ τι έχεις να μου προτείνεις?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## finos

μπωρει ο zd-915 να παρει "στυλο" ; δλδ το κλασικο κολλητήρι

----------


## Fire Doger

> μπωρει ο zd-915 να παρει "στυλο" ; δλδ το κλασικο κολλητήρι



Άμα έχει την ίδια τάση λειτουργίας και τον ίδιο τύπο αισθητήρα γιατί όχι?
Απλώς θέλει 7πιν κοννέκτορα γιατί είναι και η εντολή της αποκόλλησης (σκανδάλη).

----------

finos (05-07-16)

----------


## lepouras

> μπωρει ο zd-915 να παρει "στυλο" ; δλδ το κλασικο κολλητήρι



  σίγουρα παίρνει τα ίδια που βγαίνουν της σειράς ZDxxx

----------

finos (10-07-16)

----------


## Hary Dee

> και εγώ από εκεί τον αγόρασα.Είναι ο πιο φτηνός.



Εγώ τον πήρα από τον Βενιέρη, στα ίδια λεφτά νομίζω, ίσως και λίγο πιο φθηνά.





> Θα ήθελα μερικές πληροφορίες για πιστολια θερμού αέρα, όπως ... έχουν ρυθμιση θερμοκρασίας, ανταλλακτικές μύτες που κατευθύνουν τον αέρα κ τι έχεις να μου προτείνεις?
> Ευχαριστώ.



Υπάρχουν πολλά θέματα για σταθμούς. Σίγουρα έχει το howtofixit.gr. Χοντρικά μόνο μπορώ να σου πω ότι έχουν ρυθμίσεις για θερμότητα και ένταση του αέρα, καθώς και διάφορα ακροφύσια αναλόγως με τη δουλειά που θέλεις να κάνεις.

Αυτά τα λίγα από εμένα...

----------


## Rx/Tx

Εντάξει *Hary Dee*  θα ρίξω μια ψαχτική κ θα διαβάσω σχετικά νήματα  , ευχαριστώ.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Το ebw ειναι αξιοπιστο καταστημα αν συμβει κατι εντος εγγυησης? Εχει καποιος εμπειρια γενικα?
Σκεφτομαι να τον παρω αμεσα απο εκει ειναι αναγκη.

----------


## Giwrgos 2

ZD-915 ή https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/382052278314 ? για ημιεπαγγελματική χρήση ποιό από τα 2 είναι περισότερο αξιόπιστο ; Το πιστόλι το έχει αγοράσει κανείς αξίζει ή πεταμένα λεφτά ; Στο youtube έχει μερικά βίντεο με μάλλον καλές κριτικές για το πιστόλι , ξεκολάει σχετικά εύκολα από μητρικές τους πυκνωτές.. τα +,- είναι ο χώρος που πιάνουν επάνω στο γραφείο , τα ανταλακτικά , η δύναμη αναρρόφησης, η θερμοκρασία της μύτης ... ψήνομαι για το πιστόλι αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αξίζει ...

----------


## fotisp2

kollhthria 003.jpgΤην καλημερα μου σε ολους. Γιαννη αν και παλιο το ποστ εχω καποιες αποριες.Απο οτι εχω καταλαβει χρησιμοποιεις το zd937 που ειναι για 48watt κολητηρι στην αντισταση του zd552 που ειναι 80 watt? Το αντεχει? Η εχω καταλαβει λαθος?Μετα απο τοσα χρονια τι εντυπωσεις εχεις ? Ευχαριστω .

----------


## lepouras

το 552 τροφοδοτείτε από άλλο μετασχηματιστή. το 937 οπλίζει το ρελε που τροφοδοτεί το 552.

ακόμα με αυτά δουλεύω χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα και δεν έχω αλλάξει μύτες ούτε στο πιστόλι ούτε στα κολλητήρια.

----------

fotisp2 (08-07-18)

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

Παιδιά μια ερώτηση γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Στο δικό σας πιστόλι το ένα άκρο της εξόδου θερμοζευγους στο βύσμα είναι γειωμενο με το περίβλημα που βιδωνει?  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Prezonautis

Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, με κάθε επιφύλαξη ναι είναι... την έβγαλα την γείωση γιατί έκανε arc "...παντού..."
Εσύ τι πρόβλημα έχεις? έπαθες κάτι παρόμοιο?

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Αν κατάλαβα σωστά, με κάθε επιφύλαξη ναι είναι... την έβγαλα την γείωση γιατί έκανε arc "...παντού..."
> Εσύ τι πρόβλημα έχεις? έπαθες κάτι παρόμοιο?



Μετρούσε άψογα αν δεν τον είχες παει μέχρι τέρμα το βυσμα. Αν το εσπρωχνες τέρμα και ακουμπούσε το βιδωτο που ασφαλίζει ξεκινούσε να δείχνει λάθος θερμοκρασίες. Να διευκρινίσω ότι έμενα είναι ιδιοκατασκευη μόνο το πιστόλι είναι ίδιο. Σε μένα το πιστόλι βιδωνει σε κουτί από λαμαρίνα γειωμενο όποτε προφανώς και το θηλυκό βυσμα που μπαίνει το πιστόλι είναι γειωμενο.

----------

